# PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte*

						Im Februar startet PC Games Hardware mit PCGH Plus. Mit dem Service wird es möglich sein, künftig wichtige Printartikel wie Marktübersichten, Vergleichstests und Praxisartikel auch über die Webseite zu lesen. Bezahlt werden PCGH-Plus-Artikel über den unter von Spiegel Online bekannten Dienstleister LaterPay, Digitalabonnenten haben freien Zugriff auf die Artikel. Im Folgenden stellen wir alles Wissenswerte zusammen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte*


----------



## Krabonq (1. März 2018)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Print + Digital + Online



Für was gibt es diese Kombination?
So wie ich das sehe hat "Online" keine Vorteile gegenüber dem Digital-Abo, oder?

In der Preistabelle steht dazu "6,17 € (Einzelpreis: 9,98 €)", aber wenn man durch dieses Online keinen Vorteile gegenüber dem Digital-Abo hat, dann kann man auch einfach sagen, dass der Einzelpreis 8,5€ (5,17€ + 3,33€) beträgt.

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur was übersehen.

Wie ist eigentlich der ungefähre Anteil von DVD und DVD-loser Heftverkaufsversion?


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2018)

Oh man, der gleiche Quark wie bei spiegel.de. Finde ich schade, splittet unnötig die Community auf.^^

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oh man, der gleiche Quark wie bei spiegel.de. Finde ich schade, splittet unnötig die Community auf.^^
> 
> MfG



Das sind reine Zusatzinhalte. Wir machen das, um Heftartikel, die in dieser Form gar nicht online verfügbar wären, einem größeren Publikum zugänglich zu machen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oh man, der gleiche Quark wie bei spiegel.de. Finde ich schade, splittet unnötig die Community auf.^^
> 
> MfG



Das splittet genau so viel auf wie jetzt auch.


----------



## Malloc90 (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind reine Zusatzinhalte. Wir machen das, um Heftartikel, die in dieser Form gar nicht online verfügbar wären, einem größeren Publikum zugänglich zu machen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



GameStar, Zeit, Welt etc. Es waren immer Zusatzartikel und mit der Zeit wurden es immer mehr so das sich ein Zugriff ohne Plus Abo nicht mehr lohnte auf manche Seiten. Ja, das Internetmodell zwingt euch durch Addblock etc. mehr und mehr dazu solche Modelle anzubieten. Jedoch hat es mich schon von ein paar Seiten vertrieben. Mal sehen wie es hier wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Für was gibt es diese Kombination?
> So wie ich das sehe hat "Online" keine Vorteile gegenüber dem Digital-Abo, oder?
> 
> In der Preistabelle steht dazu "6,17 € (Einzelpreis: 9,98 €)", aber wenn man durch dieses Online keinen Vorteile gegenüber dem Digital-Abo hat, dann kann man auch einfach sagen, dass der Einzelpreis 8,5€ (5,17€ + 3,33€) beträgt.
> ...



Hallo,

Digitalabo beinhaltet ja Onlineabo. Das Onlineabo kostet hier also nichts extra für einen Digitalabonnenten. Das wollten wir in der Tabelle nur aufzeigen.

DVD/Magazin: Am Kiosk ist es oft 50:50, beim Abo sind es deutlich mehr DVD-Abonnenten.


----------



## IronAngel (1. März 2018)

Ich finde das ist eine super Sache. Für Käufer die kein Abo haben und mal einzelne Artikel Ausführlich lesen wollen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2018)

Yay, sweet 
Heftartikel und -inhalte  online habe ich mir schon von Anfang an gewünscht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Aktuell laufen im Ticker auf der Startseite übrigens die PCGH-Plus-Icons Amok. Natürlich ist nur dieser Artikel hier Plus:


Threadripper-Platinen: Vergleichstest von vier TR4-Mainboards


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das splittet genau so viel auf wie jetzt auch.


Ne, bei den Artikeln wird die Forencommunity gespalten in welche die lesen und kommentieren können und welche die das nicht können oder sehe ich das flasch? Ohne Kauf keine Kommentarfunktion?!? Wenn jemand die Heft PDF kauft ist dem nicht so.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind reine Zusatzinhalte. Wir machen das, um Heftartikel, die in dieser Form gar nicht online verfügbar wären, einem größeren Publikum zugänglich zu machen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Jep, finde ich eigenltich auch ok nur schließt das dann einen sicherlich nicht unrelevanten Teil der Forencommunity aus. Wenn man allerdings dann grundsätzlich nicht kommentieren kann wäre es ok.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist eine super Sache. Für Käufer die kein Abo haben und mal einzelne Artikel Ausführlich lesen wollen.



Danke - genau das war auch die Idee dahinter. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Yay, sweet
> Heftartikel und -inhalte  online habe ich mir schon von Anfang an gewünscht.



Freut mich, dass Du das positiv siehst. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, bei den Artikeln wird die Forencommunity gespalten in welche die lesen und kommentieren können und welche die das nicht können oder sehe ich das flasch? Ohne Kauf keine Kommentarfunktion?!? Wenn jemand die Heft PDF kauft ist dem nicht so.
> 
> MfG



Nein, weil Plus-Artikel wie beim Spiegel nicht kommentiert werden können. Aus genau dem Grund.

Edith: Es ist offensichtlich noch buggy - aber wie gesagt, PCGH-Plus-Artikel sollen nicht kommentiert werden können.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, weil Plus-Artikel wie beim Spiegel nicht kommentiert werden können. Aus genau dem Grund.


Ah ok, dass wusste ich nicht, dann passt es ja. 

MfG


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, weil Plus-Artikel wie beim Spiegel nicht kommentiert werden können. Aus genau dem Grund.



Falsch, hänge ich gleich als Edit ran 

Edit:
https://i.imgur.com/bp6jcpM.png

Threadripper-Platinen: Vergleichstest TR4-Mainboards

Ich bin Gott, denn ich habe PCGH überlistet


----------



## Soulblader (1. März 2018)

Dann hier nur nochmal eine kurze Verständnisfrage.

Die PCGH+ Artikel finde ich auch ganz normal in meinem Heft was ich als Abo erhalte ? Es ist nur ein zusätzlicher Service.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. März 2018)

Ich finde es in Ordnung. Wenn es wirklich nur eine Print-Artikel sind, welche man sonst nur im Heft oder PDF gefunden hat, dann find ich es super. Ob der Preis von bis zu 1,50 Euro den Artikel wert ist, weiß ich nicht.

Kritisch sehe ich es erst wenn, so wie bei der Blamestar, exklusiver Inhalt für Plus-Abos kommt, welche dann die Community spalten. Das Magazin ist inzwischen aber eh eher Schrott als Informativ.


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2018)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee dahinter gut.
Auch wenn das indirekt doch eine Pay-Wall ist. ^^

Aber wie ist das wenn ich Teile aus einer Bezahl-News zitiere?
Darf ich das überhaupt?
Und nicht selten zitiere ich auch auf anderen Seiten von PCGH.
Oder bekomme ich dann von einem Mod Punkte/Sperre?


----------



## PCGH_Mark (1. März 2018)

Malloc90 schrieb:


> GameStar, Zeit, Welt etc. Es waren immer Zusatzartikel und mit der Zeit wurden es immer mehr so das sich ein Zugriff ohne Plus Abo nicht mehr lohnte auf manche Seiten. Ja, das Internetmodell zwingt euch durch Addblock etc. mehr und mehr dazu solche Modelle anzubieten. Jedoch hat es mich schon von ein paar Seiten vertrieben. Mal sehen wie es hier wird.


Die Online-Redaktion (mich inkludiert) arbeitet unabhängig von dem Plus-Programm. Eine Verschiebung der Anteile ist da nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2018)

Für mich als Digitalabonnenten ist die Veröffentlichung der Artikel auf der Homepage die nächste Evolutionsstufe vong kommvor her.


----------



## Chukku (1. März 2018)

Ich empfinde es auch eher als positiv, dass ich einzelne Artikel, die für mich von besonderem Interesse sind, jetzt einzeln kaufen kann.

Dass die "PCGH Plus" Logos aktuell verbuggt sind und auf der Startseite viel zu viele davon angezeigt werden, ist sehr beruhigend zu wissen


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Edith: Es ist offensichtlich noch buggy - aber wie gesagt, PCGH-Plus-Artikel sollen nicht kommentiert werden können.


Habe ich auch gerade gesehen also wird es definitiv keine Kommentarfunktion geben?

MfG


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gerade gesehen also wird es definitiv keine Kommentarfunktion geben?
> 
> MfG



  
Upsi  (siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-lesen-alles-wissenswerte-2.html#post9273391 )


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Sonnenbluemchen schrieb:


> Falsch, hänge ich gleich als Edit ran
> 
> Edit:
> https://i.imgur.com/bp6jcpM.png
> ...



Bug, kein Feature 



Soulblader schrieb:


> Dann hier nur nochmal eine kurze Verständnisfrage.
> 
> Die PCGH+ Artikel finde ich auch ganz normal in meinem Heft was ich als Abo erhalte ? Es ist nur ein zusätzlicher Service.



Genau so ist es.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich finde es in Ordnung. Wenn es wirklich nur eine Print-Artikel sind, welche man sonst nur im Heft oder PDF gefunden hat, dann find ich es super. Ob der Preis von bis zu 1,50 Euro den Artikel wert ist, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Kritisch sehe ich es erst wenn, so wie bei der Blamestar, exklusiver Inhalt für Plus-Abos kommt, welche dann die Community spalten. Das Magazin ist inzwischen aber eh eher Schrott als Informativ.



Es sind Print-Artikel, die man im Heft oder PDF findet, nur eben jetzt im Weblayout und einzeln lesbar. Die Preise sind ja variabel und es muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm das wert ist.
Wer sich aber nur für 2-3 Artikel speziell interessiert, für den ist ein Einzelkauf eine Überlegung.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee dahinter gut.
> Auch wenn das indirekt doch eine Pay-Wall ist. ^^
> 
> Aber wie ist das wenn ich Teile aus einer Bezahl-News zitiere?
> ...



Definiere "zitiere".  Wenn Du alle Inhalte aus einem Bezahlartikel zitierst, ist das halt kein Zitat. Ansonsten gilt das, was auch jetzt schon gilt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gerade gesehen also wird es definitiv keine Kommentarfunktion geben?
> 
> MfG



Ja, das hatte ich doch gesagt.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bug, kein Feature



Meinst du den Quelltext oder die von mir gefundene Kommentarfunktion?


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Definiere "zitiere".  Wenn Du alle Inhalte aus einem Bezahlartikel zitierst, ist das halt kein Zitat. Ansonsten gilt das, was auch jetzt schon gilt.


Bis jetzt nehme ich ja nur immer Teile einer News für ein Zitat, und so gut wie nie die komplette News.
Sinn ist es ja meine Meinung dazu zu schreiben, wenn ich einen anderen Standpunkt vertrete, oder mir die Textpassage besonders gut gefällt.
Ich zitiere hier z.B. häufig aus dem 3dcenter, ab und zu einmal von CB und anderen Seiten.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (1. März 2018)

Wo erfahre ich denn bitte was ein Einzelner Artikel mich kosten wird oder gekostet hat? im Vorfeld oder erst wenn ich durchgescrollt habe? Ich habe bei dem auf Seite 1 verlinkten Artikel keinen Preis gesehen. Zwar habe ich auch nicht bis ganz nach unten gescrollt da er für mich irrelevant ist, denn würde ich gerne vorher einen Preis sehen und nicht im Anschluss. Benachrichtigt werde ich wohl erst wenn die 5 Euro voll sind, oder?


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Wo erfahre ich denn bitte was ein Einzelner Artikel mich kosten wird oder gekostet hat? im Vorfeld oder erst wenn ich durchgescrollt habe? Ich habe bei dem auf Seite 1 verlinkten Artikel keinen Preis gesehen. Zwar habe ich auch nicht bis ganz nach unten gescrollt da er für mich irrelevant ist, denn würde ich gerne vorher einen Preis sehen und nicht im Anschluss. Benachrichtigt werde ich wohl erst wenn die 5 Euro voll sind, oder?



https://i.imgur.com/kb5IqwX.png

Steht doch da wenn man runterscrollt


----------



## Soulblader (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.



Dann ist ja okay, hatte schon Angst dass ich die Artikel schon auf Arbeit lese und nix mehr zum Lesen auf der Toilette zu Hause habe. 

Somit kann ich mir das PCGH+ Abo sparen, nennen wir es Selbsterziehung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Sonnenbluemchen schrieb:


> Meinst du den Quelltext oder die von mir gefundene Kommentarfunktion?



Die Kommentarfunktion.



Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Wo erfahre ich denn bitte was ein Einzelner Artikel mich kosten wird oder gekostet hat? im Vorfeld oder erst wenn ich durchgescrollt habe? Ich habe bei dem auf Seite 1 verlinkten Artikel keinen Preis gesehen. Zwar habe ich auch nicht bis ganz nach unten gescrollt da er für mich irrelevant ist, denn würde ich gerne vorher einen Preis sehen und nicht im Anschluss. Benachrichtigt werde ich wohl erst wenn die 5 Euro voll sind, oder?



Der Preis steht am Ende des Anlesetextes. Ich finde das sehr sinnvoll, man kann sich einlesen, weiß, worum es geht und kann dann entscheiden, ob einem das was wert ist. Beim größten Partner von LaterPay, Spiegel Online, wird das breit akzeptiert.

Genau, beim Erreichen der 5-Euro-Grenze kommt dann ein Hinweis.


----------



## Maverick3k (1. März 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das indirekt doch eine Pay-Wall ist. ^^



Es IST eine Paywall. Willkommen in der Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft auf PCGH. Wenn es Qualitativ in den Artikeln stimmen würde, könnte man darüber reden, aber so eher nicht. Wenn der Verlag Geld verdienen will, gäbe es eine alternative, die will aber keiner hören.

Funfakt: Ein Artikel war erst vollständig zu lesen, dann wurde er um PCGH+ erweitert...



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> vong kommvor her.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (1. März 2018)

Ja, habs gerade gesehen. Sorry. Ich dachte das irgendeine "versteckte Nummer". 

Ja, nee. Ich dachte das wird einfach heimlich im Hintergrund gesammelt was man gelesen hat und nach erreichen der 5 Euro kommt dann die Benachrichtigung für die Zahlung. Aber so wie die es machen ist es vollkommen okay und damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Achso, wenn ich dann beispielsweise für 0,99€ einen Artikel gelesen habe, kann ich dann immer wieder darauf zurückgreifen oder muss dann erneut bezahlt werden?


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2018)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Yay, sweet
> Heftartikel und -inhalte  online habe ich mir schon von Anfang an gewünscht.


Ich auch seit Ewigkeiten, da mich meist nur ein kleiner Teil der Heftinhalte interessiert und ich nicht bereit bin immer 100% für 10-40% interessanten Inhalt zu bezahlen. 
Das Online-Abonnement war für mich anfangs ein Lichtblick, aber die Webbrowser-Bedienung war unzumutbar. 

So bin ich nun gespannt, ob es online zugänglicher wird und langfristig interessante Artikel und Qualität fördert, da der Journalismus über viele Jahre aufgrund der finanziellen Lage und Aussicht gelitten hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Falls sich jemand wundert: Das ist natürlich Unsinn.

Da kann man testen und testen und live ist die Welt dann doch wieder anders.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Es IST eine Paywall. Willkommen in der Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft auf PCGH.



Ja, es ist ne Paywall.
Nein, dadurch gibt es keine neue Zwei Klassen Gesellschaft, da diese Artikel alles Artikel sind welche man eh nur als Abonnement lesen konnte!

Die "Smileys" für das + spinnen momentan, es ist nur ein! Artikel.

Edit: Thilo war ein paar Sekunden schneller als ich >.<


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2018)

Ja, die Heftartikel sind meistens deutlich umfangreicher, strukturierter, und gut recherchiert.
So lange die normalen News hier nicht darunter "leiden", wird wohl niemand ernsthaft ein Problem damit haben.

Ich bitte aber trotzdem um Antworten auf meine Fragen.

Darf ich aus solchen News zitieren, was, wie viel, und wo?
Wird das hier sanktioniert werden?

p.s. Das betrifft z.B. auch Benchmarks, die im Heft oft viel detaillierter sind.


----------



## Rollora (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind reine Zusatzinhalte. Wir machen das, um Heftartikel, die in dieser Form gar nicht online verfügbar wären, einem größeren Publikum zugänglich zu machen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Wenn es euch hilft zusätzliche Einkommen zu generieren, ein breiteres Publikum zu erreichen gönn ich euch das natürlich.
Wenn es der Community hilft weniger Werbung zu haben, gönn' ich mir selbst das.

Eine kleine Anregung: ich weiß, es ist erst der Launchtag, aber im Moment auf der Main zum heutigen Tag

2 News
5 Artikel zu PCGH+
3 Werbungen/Anzeigen (Anzeige, Amazon Blitzangebote, Playstation Werbung mit Spiel, 
1 Retro

Letztlich seid ihr eine Newssite, aber nur 2 von 11 Artikel sind derzeit eine News, alles andere hat einen "faden" Beigeschmack.
Ist es technisch möglich die PCGH+ Artikel generell auszublenden für registrierte User die das so wollen? Weil durch diese vielen PLUS Artikel, die ich nun nicht lesen kann, habe ich ständig das Gefühl es entgeht mir viel. Klar, könnte ja kaufen, aber irgendwie fühle ich mich da zu sehr gedrängt.

Ich finds zumindest sinnvoll, dass die Artikel so offensichtlich markiert sind, hoffe aber, dass die PLUS Artikel nicht auch in Zukunft die Hälfte der Artikel darstellen.
Letztlich glaube ich, dass ihr dadurch dann eure Community stark verändert: diejenigen für Bezahlinhalte bleiben da, einige die aber wegen der Website selbst da waren, würden vielleicht weniger oft bis gar nicht mehr kommen.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur überempfindlich  Ist nur eine Anregung, wäre eine Überlegung wert: also bitte nicht PLUS Artikel Spammen, sonst komme ich mir als "normaler" User "minderwertig" (das Wort ist wohl unpassend) vor oder lasst mich diese Meldungen wie auf manch anderen Seiten wenigstens so einstellen, dass sie mir nicht angezeigt werden.

LG

PS: ich sehe gerade, dass dadurch PCGH wieder interessanter geworden ist ab und an Artikel zu lesen: nachdem die PRint bei mir zu Hause trotz Abos immer nur unregelmäßig ankam, habe ichs vor einigen Jahren gelassen, vielleicht komm ich so mal wieder auf ein paar Artikel. Wenngleich ich dann doch lieber ganze Ausgaben habe, vielleicht doch ein Digital- Abo wo ich die ganzen Heftchen als PDF runterladen kann?





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das splittet genau so viel auf wie jetzt auch.


Naja unrecht hat er nicht, seit manche Artikel die ich suche, ich dann endlich auf Spiegel gefunden habe und dann die Enttäuschung "Paywall" war, bin ich auf Spiegel gar nicht mehr unterwegs, also meide ich ganz bewusst.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Es IST eine Paywall. Willkommen in der Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft auf PCGH. Wenn es Qualitativ in den Artikeln stimmen würde, könnte man darüber reden, aber so eher nicht. Wenn der Verlag Geld verdienen will, gäbe es eine alternative, die will aber keiner hören.
> 
> Funfakt: Ein Artikel war erst vollständig zu lesen, dann wurde er um PCGH+ erweitert...



Das ist genau so viel Paywall und Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft wie vorher. Insofern... Und bitte keine Verschwörungstheorien **Akte X-Musik wird eingespielt*



Pflaumenwunder schrieb:


> Ja, habs gerade gesehen. Sorry. Ich dachte das irgendeine "versteckte Nummer".
> 
> Ja, nee. Ich dachte das wird einfach heimlich im Hintergrund gesammelt was man gelesen hat und nach erreichen der 5 Euro kommt dann die Benachrichtigung für die Zahlung. Aber so wie die es machen ist es vollkommen okay und damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Achso, wenn ich dann beispielsweise für 0,99€ einen Artikel gelesen habe, kann ich dann immer wieder darauf zurückgreifen oder muss dann erneut bezahlt werden?



Du kannst immer darauf zugreifen.



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich auch seit Ewigkeiten, da mich meist nur ein kleiner Teil der Heftinhalte interessiert und ich nicht bereit bin immer 100% für 10-40% interessanten Inhalt zu bezahlen.
> Das Online-Abonnement war für mich anfangs ein Lichtblick, aber die Webbrowser-Bedienung war unzumutbar.
> 
> So bin ich nun gespannt, ob es online zugänglicher wird und langfristig interessante Artikel und Qualität fördert, da der Journalismus über viele Jahre aufgrund der finanziellen Lage und Aussicht gelitten hat.



Bitte einfach ausprobieren und am besten hier Feedback geben. Danke!



Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn es euch hilft zusätzliche Einkommen zu generieren, ein breiteres Publikum zu erreichen gönn ich euch das natürlich.
> Wenn es der Community hilft weniger Werbung zu haben, gönn' ich mir selbst das.
> 
> Eine kleine Anregung: ich weiß, es ist erst der Launchtag, aber im Moment auf der Main zum heutigen Tag
> ...



Zu "5x PCGH Plus".

PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte

Ich zähle vier News.
Compulab Airtop 2 Inferno: Passivgekuhlter Mini-PC mit Geforce GTX 1080
Metro Exodus: Uberarbeitete 4A Engine soll Metro-Reihe als Standard in der Benchmark-Szene erhalten
Playstation Plus: Im Marz 2018 mit Bloodborne und Ratchet & Clank
Xbox One X: Witcher 2, Fable Anniversary und mehr nahe Ultra HD


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

Streng genommen zähle ich 5 News, eine ist halt intern  

PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2018)

PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> LaterPay merkt sich dabei das Gerät, mit dem Sie auf PCGH-Plus-Artikel zugreifen..........



Klasse, dann noch die Daten von Spiegel und Konsorten und die nächste Datenkrake ist geboren. 

Am besten noch mit Google+ und FB verknüpfen, dann ist das perfekte Profil eines jeden Nutzers verfügbar..... 

Sorry, aber nix für mich, mehr Heftinhalt und ich würde die Print wieder abonieren, so einfach ist das!


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2018)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass mein Onlineabo 30 Euro im Jahr kostet und ein Digitalabo nur 10 Euro mehr.
Ist das aktuell?
Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen

Bzw wen sollte ich anschreiben um "upzugraden"?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ja, die Heftartikel sind meistens deutlich umfangreicher, strukturierter, und gut recherchiert.
> So lange die normalen News hier nicht darunter "leiden", wird wohl niemand ernsthaft ein Problem damit haben.
> 
> Ich bitte aber trotzdem um Antworten auf meine Fragen.
> ...



Wie gesagt, Du darfst wie gehabt zitieren, so wie jetzt auch schon.

Und warum sollten die News "leiden"?


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. März 2018)

CB-Pro , jetzt PCGH+ , was kommt als nächstes ? Google exclusive ?
Danke, aber ich verzichte wenn da die selben Mods machen dürfen was se wollen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Klasse, dann noch die Daten von Spiegel und Konsorten und die nächste Datenkrake ist geboren.
> 
> Am besten noch mit Google+ und FB verknüpfen, dann ist das perfekte Profil eines jeden Nutzers verfügbar.....
> 
> Sorry, aber nix für mich, mehr Heftinhalt und ich würde die Print wieder abonieren, so einfach ist das!



Was meinst Du denn genau mit "mehr Heft-Inhalt"?



RavionHD schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass mein Onlineabo 30 Euro im Jahr kostet und ein Digitalabo nur 10 Euro mehr.
> Ist das aktuell?
> Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen
> 
> Bzw wen sollte ich anschreiben um "upzugraden"?



Das Online-Jahresabo kostet 24 Euro - aber klar kannst du gerne auf das Digitalabo (39,99 Euro) upgraden. E-Mail: computec@dpv.de, Telefon: 0911-99399098



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> CB-Pro , jetzt PCGH+ , was kommt als nächstes ? Google exclusive ?
> Danke, aber ich verzichte wenn da die selben Mods machen dürfen was se wollen.



Das Pendant zu CB Pro ist eher unser Onlineabo.
Und "Mods dürfen nicht, was sie wollen". Wir arbeiten eng mit den Mods zusammen, um den Rahmen für das Forum festzulegen.


----------



## der_yappi (1. März 2018)

Und die Leute die das Heft am Kiosk kaufen stehen wieder "so dumm da" wie bei der vorigen Digitalgeschichte...
Ich schleppe ja nicht mein Heft überall mit rum.
Warum also nicht ein Code (ähnlich zu den Game-Keys) im Heft beilegen den man in seinem PCGH-Profil eintippen kann und man kriegt die dazu passenden PCGH+ Artikel für unterwegs freigeschaltet...
Ich bin echt seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei, jede PCGH(X) steht im Regal (mit Ausnahme einer Ausgabe im letzten Jahr die ich verpennt habe) aber ein Abo WILL ich einfach nicht. Ich mag mich einfach nicht für XYZ Monate binden.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und die Leute die das Heft am Kiosk kaufen stehen wieder "so dumm da" wie bei der vorigen Digitalgeschichte...
> Ich schleppe ja nicht mein Heft überall mit rum.
> Warum also nicht ein Code (ähnlich zu den Game-Keys) im Heft beilegen den man in seinem PCGH-Profil eintippen kann und man kriegt die dazu passenden PCGH+ Artikel für unterwegs freigeschaltet...
> Ich bin echt seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei, jede PCGH(X) steht im Regal (mit Ausnahme einer Ausgabe im letzten Jahr die ich verpennt habe) aber ein Abo WILL ich einfach nicht. Ich mag mich einfach nicht für XYZ Monate binden.


Weil der Aufwand die Inhalte in der Form digital bereit zu stellen auch vergütet werden muss oder meinst du die Redakteure arbeiten um sonst? 

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und warum sollten die News "leiden"?


Also darf ich auch bei CB und anderen Seiten weiter von PCGH zitieren, jetzt auch mit Bezahl-News.
Und das betrifft dann auch Benchmarks, die im Heft ja meistens detaillierter sind, so lange ich nicht die News komplett zitiere.

Meine Vermutung geht eher in die Richtung, dass die Quantität der normalen News abnehmen wird.
Gestern gab es z.B. fast 40 normale News auf der Seite.
Wenn jetzt noch 20 Bezahl-News dazu kommen, wird dass schnell unübersichtlich.
Daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass die Anzahl der normalen News reduziert wird.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> jede PCGH(X) steht im Regal (mit Ausnahme einer Ausgabe im letzten Jahr die ich verpennt habe) aber ein Abo WILL ich einfach nicht. Ich mag mich einfach nicht für XYZ Monate binden.



Computec Shop Kannst dir nachkaufen  (Notfalls runterscrollen oder auf Seite 2 gehen)


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Online-Jahresabo kostet 24 Euro - aber klar kannst du gerne auf das Digitalabo (39,99 Euro) upgraden. E-Mail: computec@dpv.de, Telefon: 0911-99399098


Ok danke!
Ich zahle halt alle 6 Monate, daher effektiv 30 Euro im Jahr.
Eines nur:
Wenn ich jetzt upgrade auf das Digitalabo, müsste ich aufeinmal die 40 Euro zahlen oder werden die 15 Euro für die erste Jahreshälfte die ich für das Online Abo schon bezahlt habe abgezogen?

Und habe ich dann auch Zugriff auf PCGH Plus Artikel die ja im Digitalabo eigentlich enthalten sind?


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

Soll das Banner so groß sein und mitscrollen? Ist vielleicht etwas groß 

https://i.imgur.com/IiMQyqY.png


Edit: Wurde gerade gefixt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

Bitte mal STRG + F5 drücken, wir haben ein paar Grafiken angepasst. Weitere Fragen beantworte ich gerne nach der Mittagspause, habe das Frühstück weggelassen und im Moment ECHT Hunger. 

Danke für euer konstruktives Feedback!


----------



## Lelwani (1. März 2018)

und wir kommen der BILD immer näher...


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (1. März 2018)

Na dann, guten Appetit! 

(Mittagspause um 11:45 Uhr, um die Uhrzeit schlafe ich meistens erst 2 Stunden  )


----------



## bastian123f (1. März 2018)

Da muss ich wohl mein Abo upgraden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2018)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nix für mich, mehr Heftinhalt und ich würde die Print wieder abonieren, so einfach ist das!



Als Hüter des Layoutplans kann ich dir versichern, dass die redaktionellen Seiten der PCGH Print bombenstabil sind. Wir haben nicht mehr Werbung als früher. Im Gegenteil, Print-Anzeigen sind seit Jahren rückläufig. Die Werbung fällt nur potenziell mehr auf, da Störer-Anzeigen – also "Module", die kleiner sind als eine Seite – nun oft anstelle von Ganzseitern gebucht werden.

MfG,
Raff

P.S.: Pau... was? Hängt das mit diesem Ur-Laub zusammen?


----------



## Julian1303 (1. März 2018)

Sry wenn ich das mal so in den Raum werfe, aber ich als Heftabonnent fühl mich da bissel vor den Kopf gestoßen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2018)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich das mal so in den Raum werfe, aber ich als Heftabonnent fühl mich da bissel vor den Kopf gestoßen.



Warum genau?  Du bekommst ja immer noch so viel Liebe wie vorher.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## schmed (1. März 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil der Aufwand die Inhalte in der Form digital bereit zu stellen auch vergütet werden muss oder meinst du die Redakteure arbeiten um sonst?
> 
> MfG



Soll ich wenn ich das Heft kaufe, online nochmal Zahlen? bei Bild kann ich Online nachdem ich im RL die Zeitung gekauft habe mit nem Code alles lesen, alles andere ist kompletter Mist.
Es gibt genug Altmodische Heft-Leser die nix Online Abonnieren oder Online was Kaufen oder Bezahlen.

Die Ca 30k Heft-Käufer sind halt nimmer so Wichtig.
Eine Branche kapituliert: Fast alle Games-Magazine steigen nach den Auflagen-Verlusten aus der IVW aus › Meedia


----------



## Khabarak (1. März 2018)

Ist das jetzt eine Andeutung darauf, dass die PCGH App bald endlich mehr kann, als nur die digitalen Hefte anzuzeigen?
Mit einer App für alle Online Artikel könntet ihr ohne Adblock deutlich mehr Werbung verteilen.
Wäre für mich auch deutlich interessanter, als Tapptalk, oder andere Drittanbietern meine Login-Daten  für das Forum hier zu überlassen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. März 2018)

Der DLC zum Game ... Mikrotransaktionen fürs Lesen^^. An sich okay, da ich aber meist eh nur zu Spezialversionen mir das Heft kaufe, Wurst. Leider wird man nun öfter irgendwo drauf klicken und sich dann wundern, warum da alles verschwommen ist .


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2018)

Ich habe das noch immer nicht ganz verstanden, wenn man ein Digitalabo hat hat man dann auch auf die PCGH Plus Artikel die ja eigentlich schon im Digitalabo enthalten sind Zugriff?

Edit:
Ok ich sehe man hat sehr wohl Zugriff.

Auf PCGH Plus Artikel können demnach auch nur PCGH Plus Artikel Käufer oder Digitalabonennten Kommentare schrieben, oder?
Oder kann man keine Kommentare zu den Artikeln verfassen?


----------



## tochan01 (1. März 2018)

Sind die Artikel dann eigentlich frei von "Werbung"?


----------



## bschicht86 (1. März 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Warum also nicht ein Code (ähnlich zu den Game-Keys) im Heft beilegen den man in seinem PCGH-Profil eintippen kann und man kriegt die dazu passenden PCGH+ Artikel für unterwegs freigeschaltet...



Weil meist die Hefte nicht verschlussicher im Laden liegen, gibts hier schnell Missbrauch. Aufschlagen, Code eintippen und Heft zurücklegen. Der eigendliche Käufer hat dann die A..karte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2018)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Sind die Artikel dann eigentlich frei von "Werbung"?



Klar, die werden ja beim Portieren aus dem Heft ganz neu für die Website gelayoutet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## schmed (1. März 2018)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Weil meist die Hefte nicht verschlussicher im Laden liegen, gibts hier schnell Missbrauch. Aufschlagen, Code eintippen und Heft zurücklegen. Der eigendliche Käufer hat dann die A..karte.



 Nicht wenn beim Codein geben was abgefragt wird was nur im Heft steht, oder man den Kasse-Rechnung einscannen mus u.s.w gibt schon Möglichkeiten wie bei Prepaid Karten, Nummer erst Aktiv nach der Kasse, Nummer erst bekommen an der Kasse, wenns bei allen Prepaid, Gamezeit- Karten geht, warum dann nicht bei nem Heft?


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (1. März 2018)

tut mir leid aber wenn ich schon fürs lesen geld ausgeben  muss dann besser wo am ende Tit..... sind. 
außerdem ist das dann auch noch eine "zwei klassen Gesellschaft" willkommen im Club
sorry nein danke


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. März 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Nun gegen ein +Angebot spricht nichts[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aber gehen wir mal von einen praktischen Ansatz aus[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Das Heft ist mir mittlerweile zu lästig [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es ist für Einsteiger gut geeignet[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]manch Bericht ist interessant[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]aber am wichtigsten sind TEST von hardware[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Und genau da könnte ein online abo ansetzen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ich stelle mir das so vor wie bei Stiftung warentest[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]zwar nicht so genau mit Gesundheit was bei hardware unnötig wäre[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Vergleichstabellen [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]gehäuse[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]netzteile[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]mainboards [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]SSD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HDD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ODD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]USB sticks[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GPu[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CPU[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]RAM[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TV Karten dvb-t dvbs dvbc[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Soundkarten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]AVR (hdmi)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]verstärker analog vs digital[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fertigboxen mit verstärker[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kopfhörer[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Micros[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]mauspads[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]maus[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]tastaturen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]gamepads[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vR brillen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ar brillen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Monitore in 20 22 24 27 32[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]aufgeteilt in paneltechnik[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sortierung reaktionzeit echte farbe zu farbe und gtg[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]farbraum[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vertikale Hz[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]adaptive sync gsync[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pixeldichte[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Zustandsberichte[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Windows Test[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Läuft eigentlich noch gametest auf neueren Windows Versionen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]VM mit gpu hardwarebeschleunigung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Abstimmungen (repräsentative) für game remakes[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Office Unterschiede der Hersteller[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Softwaretest für Videobearbeitung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Softwaretest für authoring software (wie erstelle ich eine bluray mit mehreren Filmen ohne die videos in einer datei zu haben)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Softwaretest zu Brennprogrammen (einmalig und dann regelmäßig alle 2 Jahre wieder)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]backup software test[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Verschlüssellungsoftwaretest[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein how to selbst Programminstaller erstellen (legacy software wie games die mit dem installer nicht gehen würden bsp 16bit installer)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bildbearbeitung Software Test auch einmalig[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Av software Test[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HEVC erklärt und welche settings wo sinnvoll sind[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Den lästigen srgb vs pal Farbraumdifferenz bei gameaufnahmen anpassen beim encoden auf h264[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Softwaretest alternative taskmanager[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Softwaretest defrag tools[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Journalismus[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Publisher anfragen bei game kontroversen bei Marketing und Monetarisierung Konzepten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Konsequente gametest die das berücksichtigen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]gametest auch in minmal Anforderungen testen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quellen angaben bei Gerüchten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Technikberichte [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Marktübersicht von hardwarepreisen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wie ist der Stand bei Rohstoffen auf der Welt (ist etwas schwierig herauszufinden)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fertigungsberichte über GPu cpu und chipherstellung (auch als video)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]grober telefon test (handy)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]android ohne google[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Linux wirklich brauchbar?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Online gametest technik bei beliebten titeln[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]free to pay ist es noch fair oder Glücksspiel. Bericht über Sinn und Unsinn solcher Software[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dementsprechend empfehlen oder klare Warnung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Artikel auch auf english (separate webseite)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wann ist ein Netzteilwechsel sinnvoll[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Allgemeine infos sollten auf dauer dann auf kostenlos sein[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Struktur im forum[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die seite ist fast perfekt kleinere dinge gehen aber aufn nerv threads sollten als gelöst markiert sein[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wenn die frage oder anliegen geklärt ist.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein generelles formatierten PC upgrade und PC Zusammenstellungs liste[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]etwa fragen fett markiert Antwort danach eingeben in Normalschrift[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]in etwa so[/FONT]

*1.Was ist vorhanden
antwort:*[FONT=&quot]amd phenom2.............[/FONT]

*2. Wofür soll der PC sein
Antwort: *[FONT=&quot]Gaming, Videoschnitt und Audioschnitt[/FONT]

*3. Wie viel Geld Steht Bereit
Antwort: *[FONT=&quot]600€[/FONT]

*usw
*[FONT=&quot]Um die formatierungfehelern des forums zu umgehen teils ist diese Zickig sollte dann [/FONT]
*4:Ab Wann wird der PC benötigt.
Antwort:*[FONT=&quot] aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]textzeile in dem beitrag bzw doc datei[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a`s löschen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]bei hardware Fehler oder Problemen auch so eine datei mit klaren fragen[/FONT]

*1: was ist vorhanden
Antwort:*[FONT=&quot] mmmmmmmmmm [/FONT]

*2: Was macht Probleme*
*Antwort: *[FONT=&quot]mmmmmmmm[/FONT]

*3.Ist die Bereitschaft da Geld auszugeben Wenn ja Wie viel?
Antwort: *[FONT=&quot]mmmmmm[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In doc dokument mm entfernen[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ein generellen Komplettsystem vorschlag als wichtig markiert ständig aktualisiert[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]liste mit optionen für feste geldbeträge[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]in etwa So[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]gameing PC einstieg 400€ 500€ 600€[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]liste mit links zu geizhals oder auf der webseite erstellten Preisvergleichliste als favorite list[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]gaming PC Mittelklasse 800€ 900€ 1000€[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]gaming PC high end 1200€ 1500€ 2000€+[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HTPC 200€[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HTPC mit älteren games und online games 250-400€[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Office PC 200€[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dabei sollten mehr als nur eine kombi sein.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]So mal grob Ideen in etwa 30 Minuten[/FONT]


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. März 2018)

tl;dr  : Gute Sache ! 

Long Version, für Leute mit Zeit  :

Funktioniert das einfach gesagt so ?

Neue Nvidia Generation kommt raus und ich will hier und da und dort speziell Vergleichstests zu den neuen Karten und Tests von einzelnen Custom Modellen lesen, was z.B. Lautstärke, Temperatur bei Auslastung usw. angeht, aber nicht unbedigt die ganze Ausgabe des neuen Hefts lesen, dass ich da die dementsprechenden Artikel anklicke, lese und dann sage:

"_Schreib mal auf meinen (digitalen) Deckel, ich bezahl dann später !_" ?

Das fänd ich gut.  

Verlockt natürlich dazu, hier und da und dort immer wieder kleine Beträge auszugeben, aber eben nur dafür, was ich wirklich lesen will.


Hört sich nach Innovation an. Sehr interessant.
Falls das denn so stimmt und ich das nicht falsch verstehe.


Könnte natürlich auch dazu verlocken, als Fuß in der Tür zu funktionieren.
Also durchaus pfiffig.

Mit einzelnen kleinen Käufchen wird gelockt und dann kauft man doch irgendwann die ganze Ausgabe, wenn man möchte.
Um neue Käufer zu ziehen, die sich sonst zieren, aber für so kleine Testkäufe offen sind, ne gute Idee.

Außerdem ist es sicher nicht einfach immer alles superschnell aktuell zu halten, in der gedruckten Ausgabe.
Was ist wenn genau nach dem Druck interessante einzelne Customkarten rein kommen, deren technische Daten und Leistung man natürlich schnell veröffentlichen will, bevor die Konkurrenz im Netz das tag täglich tut ?

Da sind so Einzelartikel zum Kaufen sicher gut !?
Da kann man dann mehr Zeit und Arbeit rein investieren, falls die dann auch extra gekauft werden.
Zeit is ja Geld. 

Könnte ne Win/Win Situation sein.

Man bekommt auch einzelne Minitests bezahlt und der (zahlende) Kunde hat aktuell supergute Infos.


Ok, ich schreibe zu viel. 


Kurz: Gute Sache !


----------



## BxBender (1. März 2018)

Sollten diese "Extrathemen" nicht auch für das bezahlende Publikum frei zugänglich sein?
Ich meine, ich bin nun schon 26 Jahre seit langer Zeit sogar doppelt zahlendes Mitglied im "Verein".
Natürlich kann man sagen, die Beiträge sind ja irgendwo im Regal abgelegt.
Aber wenn man z.B. gerade in der Arbeitspause Bock auf ne Runde PCGH lesen oder so hat, dann nimmt man ja auch gerne die Werbung in Kauf, aber dass man dann einige Sachen nicht anschauen darf, obwohl man im Prinzip ja auch dafür bezahlt hat, das finde ich ein wenig unschön. 
Ist es nicht möglich, seine Abos mit seinem Account verknüpfen und die Dinge somit freischalten zu lassen? 
Wäre das nicht fairer für die "Printler"?
Es kostet keinem etwas und es gehen auch keine Mehreinnahmen verloren.
Und nein, ein Umstieg auf Digital kommt für mich generell nirgendwo in Frage.
Dann würde ich meine Mitgliedschaft komplett beenden und nur noch kostenlos im Netz surfen gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Also darf ich auch bei CB und anderen Seiten weiter von PCGH zitieren, jetzt auch mit Bezahl-News.
> Und das betrifft dann auch Benchmarks, die im Heft ja meistens detaillierter sind, so lange ich nicht die News komplett zitiere.
> 
> Meine Vermutung geht eher in die Richtung, dass die Quantität der normalen News abnehmen wird.
> ...



Wir haben eine grundsätzliche Trennung zwischen "News" und "Artikeln". News gehen in aller Regel auf externe Quellen zurück, sind meist kurz und vor allem zeitkritisch – und werden deswegen von den Online-Redakteuren in großer Zahl so schnell wie eben möglich umgesetzt. Artikel respektive Tests gibt es deutlich weniger und da steckt einiges mehr an Arbeit drin, die von den (primär-Print-)Fachredakteuren geleistet wird. An besagten News ändert sich gar nchts, Bei PCGH+ geht es um die aufwendigen Inhalte, die bislang zu 90 Prozent Heft-only waren. In Zukunft sollen diese vermehrt auch einzeln angeboten und damit einer größeren Zielgruppe zugänglich gemacht werden, der ein komplettes Heft (am Ende gar noch physisch. Brrrr.) zu viel ist.

Bezüglich zitieren:
Natürlich macht eine digitale Fassung 1:1-Kopien wesentlich einfacher und wenn wir feststellen, dass einzelne Nutzer so regelmäßig ganze Artikel frei zugänglich machen, dass sie eigentlich niemand mehr kaufen muss, dann würden wir dagegen vorgehen. Aber wenn jemand ein paar zusätzliche Testergebnisse zitierst, um Fehleinschätzungen anderer zu korrigieren... . Gibt es bessere Werbung für uns als ein "hey Leute, wenn ihr mal den ganzen Artikel lesen würdet, wüsstet ihr auch was Sache ist"?





schmed schrieb:


> Nicht wenn beim Codein geben was abgefragt wird was nur im Heft steht, oder man den Kasse-Rechnung einscannen mus u.s.w gibt schon Möglichkeiten wie bei Prepaid Karten, Nummer erst Aktiv nach der Kasse, Nummer erst bekommen an der Kasse, wenns bei allen Prepaid, Gamezeit- Karten geht, warum dann nicht bei nem Heft?



Hefte sind um einiges komplexer als Prepaid-Karten, weil es jeden Monat ein neues und damit auch ein veraltetes gibt. Da müsste jedesmal das Kassensystem umgestellt werden (und zwar pünktlich und im gesamten Vertriebsgebiet) und überhaupt müsste erst einmal jeder Zeitungskiosk eine passende Kasse anschaffen, mit der er Codes live generieren/aktivieren kann.


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2018)

Vielleicht hab ichs überlesen, aber gibt es irgendwo eine Seite, zb. im eigenen Account, wo alle bisher von einem User erworbenen Artikel (und nur die) schön ordentlich aufgelistet werden?


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2018)

Danke für die ausfühlichen Antworten von dir Torsten und Thilo. 
Ich kann also das Forum ganz normal weiter nutzen.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (1. März 2018)

Ich finde den Schritt Print-Artikel als kostenpflichtige Inhalte auf der Website darzustellen gerechtfertigt, da wie bereits geschildert mehr Leute Zugriff auf die Selbigen erhalten können, wenn die Zeitschrift nur unregelmäßig gelesen werden sollte.
Ich selber beziehe ein Print-Abo und lese die Zeitschrift meist komplett, somit sind die Inhalte von PCGH-Plus nicht relevant.
Die Personen denen ein mobiler Konsum wichtig ist werden entweder ganz klassisch die Zeitschrift mitnehmen oder diese digital erwerben.
Solange keine Inhalte der Print-Ausgabe vorenthalten werden, ist das Angebot fair, da die eben angesprochenen Personen, welche sich nur temporär mit einem Thema beschäftigen keine komplette Zeitschrift mehr benötigen um sich zu informieren.


----------



## Farning (1. März 2018)

Na, da hab ich ja zufälligerweise das richtige Abo-Modell für das neue System. 
Freut mich, denn die murksige Handy App lässt mich schon seit längerem keinen Hefte mehr lesen. 
Da freu ich mich jetzt also umso mehr darauf, die besten Artikel aus dem Heft künftig auch hier auf der Webseite zu finden.

OT: Und falls ihr jetzt bitte noch eure täglichen 3 Penetrations-News zu PUBG einstellen würdet, könnten wir auch wieder richtig Freunde werden hier.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2018)

Finde ich prima, denn eure PCGH iOS iPad App „vergisst“ alle Nase lang, dass ich Abonnent bin, sodass ich nicht auf die Print Ausgaben zugreifen kann...Freischalten lässt sich das Abo dann auch nicht mehr (Freischaltcode xxxxxxx ist nicht...)
Dann kann ich eure Artikel wenigstens online lesen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und die Leute die das Heft am Kiosk kaufen stehen wieder "so dumm da" wie bei der vorigen Digitalgeschichte...
> Ich schleppe ja nicht mein Heft überall mit rum.
> Warum also nicht ein Code (ähnlich zu den Game-Keys) im Heft beilegen den man in seinem PCGH-Profil eintippen kann und man kriegt die dazu passenden PCGH+ Artikel für unterwegs freigeschaltet...
> Ich bin echt seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei, jede PCGH(X) steht im Regal (mit Ausnahme einer Ausgabe im letzten Jahr die ich verpennt habe) aber ein Abo WILL ich einfach nicht. Ich mag mich einfach nicht für XYZ Monate binden.



Ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen aus Deiner Sicht. Es gibt halt schlicht keine technische Lösung dafür - mit Codes kann man hier nicht arbeiten.

Wobei ich nicht wirklich verstehe, dass Du kein Abo willst, wenn Du doch sowieso jede Ausgabe kaufst.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Also darf ich auch bei CB und anderen Seiten weiter von PCGH zitieren, jetzt auch mit Bezahl-News.
> Und das betrifft dann auch Benchmarks, die im Heft ja meistens detaillierter sind, so lange ich nicht die News komplett zitiere.
> 
> Meine Vermutung geht eher in die Richtung, dass die Quantität der normalen News abnehmen wird.
> ...



Bitte sprich nicht von Bezahl-News, das ist für mich irreführend. Wir verkaufen keine News, sondern Printartikel wie Vergleichstests, Praxisartikel und Specials. Und das überhaupt nichts mit der Anzahl von News zu tun.
Das Zitatrecht ist ja in Deutschland ziemlich gut geregelt.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ok danke!
> Ich zahle halt alle 6 Monate, daher effektiv 30 Euro im Jahr.
> Eines nur:
> Wenn ich jetzt upgrade auf das Digitalabo, müsste ich aufeinmal die 40 Euro zahlen oder werden die 15 Euro für die erste Jahreshälfte die ich für das Online Abo schon bezahlt habe abgezogen?
> ...



Digitalabo beinhaltet PCGH Plus ja. Einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen und das geht sicher, dass man das Restguthaben auf ein "anderes" Abo umbucht.


----------



## taks (1. März 2018)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Für mich als Digitalabonnenten ist die Veröffentlichung der Artikel auf der Homepage die nächste Evolutionsstufe vong kommvor her.



Geht mir auch so. Auf den mobilen Geräten  ist das viel angenehmer als in den PDF rum zu wühlen.

Wie wärs mit allen Artikeln auf der Webseite statt im PDF? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Sind die Artikel dann eigentlich frei von "Werbung"?



Ja, sogar frei von externen Onlinewerbemitteln, wenn man den Artikel kauft. Falls nicht, bitte schreien.



schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber wenn ich schon fürs lesen geld ausgeben  muss dann besser wo am ende Tit..... sind.
> außerdem ist das dann auch noch eine "zwei klassen Gesellschaft" willkommen im Club
> sorry nein danke



Wie bereits geschrieben, Printartikel haben wir schon immer für Geld verkauft, daran ändert sich dadurch nichts. Kommentiert wird auch nicht, von daher kann ich da keine 2-Klassengesellschaft erkennen-



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> tl;dr  : Gute Sache !
> 
> Long Version, für Leute mit Zeit  :
> 
> ...



Wir werden weiter GPU- und CPU-Tests zum NDA-Fall ohne Zusatzkosten auf der Webseite anbieten. Daran wird sich nichts ändern. Auch Hands-on-Videos wird es geben.

Aber ja, wenn wir dann Custom-Karten testen, wird es diesen aufwendigen Test künftig auch auf der Webseite geben im Rahmen von PCGH Plus. Wie genau das abläuft, das müssen wir sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2018)

BxBender schrieb:


> Sollten diese "Extrathemen" nicht auch für das bezahlende Publikum frei zugänglich sein?
> Ich meine, ich bin nun schon 26 Jahre seit langer Zeit sogar doppelt zahlendes Mitglied im "Verein".
> Natürlich kann man sagen, die Beiträge sind ja irgendwo im Regal abgelegt.
> Aber wenn man z.B. gerade in der Arbeitspause Bock auf ne Runde PCGH lesen oder so hat, dann nimmt man ja auch gerne die Werbung in Kauf, aber dass man dann einige Sachen nicht anschauen darf, obwohl man im Prinzip ja auch dafür bezahlt hat, das finde ich ein wenig unschön.
> ...



Wir bieten ja genau deshalb das Upgrade auf Print+Digital an. Ich weiß, es ist blöd, da extra Geld dafür zu verlangen (auch wenn es relativ günstig ist), aber da ist wirklich der Gesetzgeber schuld, der unterschiedliche Mehrwertsteuersätze für Print und digital ansetzt.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ichs überlesen, aber gibt es irgendwo eine Seite, zb. im eigenen Account, wo alle bisher von einem User erworbenen Artikel (und nur die) schön ordentlich aufgelistet werden?



Ja, genau: web.laterpay.net/user, Dort sind dann auch die Backlinks zu den Artikeln.



KoteletTor schrieb:


> Ich finde den Schritt Print-Artikel als kostenpflichtige Inhalte auf der Website darzustellen gerechtfertigt, da wie bereits geschildert mehr Leute Zugriff auf die Selbigen erhalten können, wenn die Zeitschrift nur unregelmäßig gelesen werden sollte.
> Ich selber beziehe ein Print-Abo und lese die Zeitschrift meist komplett, somit sind die Inhalte von PCGH-Plus nicht relevant.
> Die Personen denen ein mobiler Konsum wichtig ist werden entweder ganz klassisch die Zeitschrift mitnehmen oder diese digital erwerben.
> Solange keine Inhalte der Print-Ausgabe vorenthalten werden, ist das Angebot fair, da die eben angesprochenen Personen, welche sich nur temporär mit einem Thema beschäftigen keine komplette Zeitschrift mehr benötigen um sich zu informieren.



Die Printausgabe ist Basis für PCGH Plus, insofern können gar keine Inhalte der Print-Ausgabe vorenthalten werden.
Danke für das Feedback!


----------



## Eragoss (1. März 2018)

Ich finde Webseiten wie spiegel.de und pcgameshardware.de sehr interessant und lesenswert. Es ist nur legitim das umfangreiche Heftinhalte / Artikel gegen Bezahlung angeboten werden - der Verlagsbranche bleiben wenig alternativen um weiterhin rentabel zu bleiben. Personal-/Qualitätsabbau wäre die schlechtere Variante.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. März 2018)

Freue mich schon, wenn man sich noch mehr Zeit lassen kann, seitens PCGH, den Custom Karten auf den Zahn zu fühlen, da das dann extra bezahlt wird. 

Is irgendwie auch sinnvoll, da ja zu bestimmten Tests nicht alle Exemplare schon verfügbar sind.

Wäre toll, auch anschließend Customs, die neu rein kommen, mit Zeit ausgiebig zu testen und das dann extra anzubieten.
Also Lautstärke/Temp-Tests. Wie gut die Kühler sind, also ob die sinnvoll die Bereiche abdecken usw. .

Zumindest könnte man mal checken, wie das ankommt.
Muss natürlich auch erst mal bekannter werden, wie das läuft.

Ich seh' mich schon, den ein, oder anderen Artikel anklicken/kaufen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (1. März 2018)

Hmm ansich ist das ja eine tolle Funktion, aber ich muss gestehen das ich aufgrund meines Berufes auch immer mal wieder eine Printausgabe in der Hand halte zum durchblättern und mich die Print Ausgabe selten vom Hocker gehauen hat um dafür tatsächlich auszugeben. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte keinen Fanboy Kampf auslösen oder anregen, aber in meinen Augen feuern eure Fazits oft in die falsche Richtung um eben doch noch mehr Leser zu bekommen. In der heutigen Zeit keineswegs verwerflich da sowieso jeder mehr will, aber für manche Menschen halt auch ein Grund dafür kein Geld auszugeben.

Ich denke also das ich von dem Angebot absehen werde, aber da ich ja nur einer von vielen bin sollte das nicht groß stören  Solange ihr nicht auch noch anfangt Minutenpreis fürs Forum zu nutzen ist es ja okay. Wobei auch da langsam aber sicher die Lesehäufigkeit sinkt.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2018)

Wie ist das jetzt, wenn Leute immer nur 1-2 Artikel lesen und dann nie wieder, aber erst ab 5€ bezahlt wird? Dann macht ihr doch minus. 
Oder kommt dann nach einem Jahr doch noch eine Rechnung?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. März 2018)

Würd' ich einfach als "Demo-Version" verbuchen. 

Es wird sicher mehr Leute geben, die dann weiter lesen.


----------



## Stern1710 (1. März 2018)

So ich muss jetzt mal einfach nachfragen, da ich mit den ganzen Abos bald nicht mehr hinterherkomme:
Ich habe aktuell ein Print Abo mit DVD und den werbefreien Zugang zur Webseite (Online-Abo aktiv), habe ich jetzt Zugriff auf die PCGH+ Artikel oder nicht? Danke im vorhinein


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. März 2018)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt mal einfach nachfragen, da ich mit den ganzen Abos bald nicht mehr hinterherkomme:
> Ich habe aktuell ein Print Abo mit DVD und den werbefreien Zugang zur Webseite (Online-Abo aktiv), habe ich jetzt Zugriff auf die PCGH+ Artikel oder nicht? Danke im vorhinein



Kannst du ganz einfach selbst testen. Wenn du angemeldet bist kannst du den ganzen Artikel lesen: Threadripper-Platinen: Vergleichstest von vier TR4-Mainboards oder er sieht etwas weiter unten so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ihn ganz lesen kannst hast du im Abo eingeschlossen den Zugriff auf PCGH+ Artikel, ansonsten eben nicht.

Ich habe neben meinem Heftabo ohne DVD das Digitalabo abgeschlossen, dass den Online-Zugang automatisch enthält. 
Das Bild oben stammt aus einem nicht angemeldeten Zugriff auf PCGH.de

BTW - Das macht ja Sonderhefte wie das zum GTX1080 + 1070 Release von 2016 überflüssig, da man ja jetzt nicht 2-3 Heftausgaben kaufen muss, sondern die Tests einfach als Einzelartikel lesen kann. 

Finde ich für diejenigen gut, die eben nicht an den kompletten Heftinhalten interessiert sind, sondern eben nur Artikel zu bestimmten Themen lesen wollen oder eben vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen.


----------



## Rollora (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zu "5x PCGH Plus".
> 
> PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte
> 
> ...


Also die PS4 News habe ich eher als Werbung angesehen, und dass du nur 1x von den 5 weiteren angezeigten PCGH+ Artikeln zitierst ist halt jetzt eine gewisse Verzerrung der Tatsachen
Aber inzwischen ist eh nur noch 1 PLUS Artikel sichtbar, in der Früh warens deren noch 5


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2018)

Kann man auch Kommentare unter den Plus Artikeln schreiben?


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. März 2018)

Wie schon mehrfach hier im Thread erwähnt: NEIN


----------



## Shimboku2 (2. März 2018)

Moin ich finde den Schritt auch gut, nicht immer hat man das Heft zur Hand.

Allerdings muss ich auch nochmal nachfragen. Momentan beziehe ich das PCGH Kombi-Abo Print + Digital + Online ergo sollten die Plus Artikel doch zu lesen sein. Aber ich bekomme immer wieder die Seite zum bezahlen angezeigt. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen aus Deiner Sicht. Es gibt halt schlicht keine technische Lösung dafür - mit Codes kann man hier nicht arbeiten.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht wirklich verstehe, dass Du kein Abo willst, wenn Du doch sowieso jede Ausgabe kaufst.



Kann ich dir gerne erklären warum "kein Abo" bei mir in Frage kommt.
Ich möchte halt von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe entscheiden, ob ich die "normale" Version mit DVD nehme oder die Magazin-Variante (je nachdem ob es im Handel so bei mir angeboten wird.

Und wenn es ein Dummschwätzer-Blatt wie die BLÖD schafft eine Lösung für solche Dinge zu finden, dann denke ich, schafft es eine Redaktion mit lauter cleveren, technikaffinen "Nerds" (im positiven Sinne) doch schon tausendmal mehr etwas passendendes hinzukriegen 
Was techn. Fragen betrifft, traue ich einem von euren Trainees mehr zu als der gesammelten Redakteursriege der Springer-Presse zusammen.

Und warum sollte ein Code-Kärtchen nicht gehen?
Stellt euch das doch mal so vor wie ein Rubbellos - ist es in der Zeitung freigerubbelt und die liegt noch im Verkaufsregal, wird man verarscht. Ist das heile, kann man die PCGH beruhigt kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2018)

Eragoss schrieb:


> Ich finde Webseiten wie spiegel.de und pcgameshardware.de sehr interessant und lesenswert. Es ist nur legitim das umfangreiche Heftinhalte / Artikel gegen Bezahlung angeboten werden - der Verlagsbranche bleiben wenig alternativen um weiterhin rentabel zu bleiben. Personal-/Qualitätsabbau wäre die schlechtere Variante.



Freut mich sehr, dass Du das so siehst.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon, wenn man sich noch mehr Zeit lassen kann, seitens PCGH, den Custom Karten auf den Zahn zu fühlen, da das dann extra bezahlt wird.
> 
> Is irgendwie auch sinnvoll, da ja zu bestimmten Tests nicht alle Exemplare schon verfügbar sind.
> 
> ...



Custom-Grafikkarten sind ein spannendes, aber auch anstrengendes Feld mit dem großen Angebot. 



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hmm ansich ist das ja eine tolle Funktion, aber ich muss gestehen das ich aufgrund meines Berufes auch immer mal wieder eine Printausgabe in der Hand halte zum durchblättern und mich die Print Ausgabe selten vom Hocker gehauen hat um dafür tatsächlich auszugeben. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte keinen Fanboy Kampf auslösen oder anregen, aber in meinen Augen feuern eure Fazits oft in die falsche Richtung um eben doch noch mehr Leser zu bekommen. In der heutigen Zeit keineswegs verwerflich da sowieso jeder mehr will, aber für manche Menschen halt auch ein Grund dafür kein Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Ich denke also das ich von dem Angebot absehen werde, aber da ich ja nur einer von vielen bin sollte das nicht groß stören  Solange ihr nicht auch noch anfangt Minutenpreis fürs Forum zu nutzen ist es ja okay. Wobei auch da langsam aber sicher die Lesehäufigkeit sinkt.



Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, die Plus-Artikel zu lesen/kaufen. Insofern passt das ja.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt, wenn Leute immer nur 1-2 Artikel lesen und dann nie wieder, aber erst ab 5€ bezahlt wird? Dann macht ihr doch minus.
> Oder kommt dann nach einem Jahr doch noch eine Rechnung?



Das ist dann halt unser Risiko. Aber dann ist offenbar auch das Angebot nicht gut genug, wenn einen nur 1-2 Artikel "lifetime" interessieren.



Stern1710 schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt mal einfach nachfragen, da ich mit den ganzen Abos bald nicht mehr hinterherkomme:
> Ich habe aktuell ein Print Abo mit DVD und den werbefreien Zugang zur Webseite (Online-Abo aktiv), habe ich jetzt Zugriff auf die PCGH+ Artikel oder nicht? Danke im vorhinein



Danke für die gute Frage - und Nein. Nur, wer auch das Digitalabo hat (entweder "Standalone" oder als Add-on), bekommt Zugriff auf Plus. Aber der Preisunterschied bei Dir ist nun wirklich minimal, kannst Dir ja mal überlegen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Kann man auch Kommentare unter den Plus Artikeln schreiben?



Nein - das wäre dann sehr schräg.



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Moin ich finde den Schritt auch gut, nicht immer hat man das Heft zur Hand.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich auch nochmal nachfragen. Momentan beziehe ich das PCGH Kombi-Abo Print + Digital + Online ergo sollten die Plus Artikel doch zu lesen sein. Aber ich bekomme immer wieder die Seite zum bezahlen angezeigt. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?



Bist Du denn eingeloggt und Du hast den Account auch aktiviert? Falls ja und Du den Artikel nicht so siehst: Bitte mal per PN Deinen richtigen Namen und vielleicht die Abonummer.


----------



## Flossenheimer (2. März 2018)

Ich kaufe die normale Print Ausgabe auch schon sehr lange, was nur ein leichter k(r)ampf ist manchmal die Print zu bekommen da ich meist immer etliche Läden/Tanken abklappern muss bis man mal eine findet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Custom-Grafikkarten sind ein spannendes, aber auch anstrengendes Feld mit dem großen Angebot.



Ich dachte genau aus diesem Grund, würden sie sich hervorragend für ein PCGH+ Angebot eignen.
Es kostet Mühe und Zeit, jede einzelne Karte(oder zumindest die gängigsten, "üblichen Verdächtigen" ) auf den Zahn zu fühlen, was Kühler, und Ergebnisse von Temperatur, Lautstärke und gerade auch OC Möglichkeiten und den dementsprechenden Temperaturen dabei und der Lautstärke während OC angeht.


Ich fand da z.B. ein Video sehr gut, wo Raff zu Anfang der 1080er eine Gamerock und eine Phoenix GLH getestet hat. 
YouTube
Das fand' ich spitze.


So in der Art fände ich wieder Videos/Tests von den neuen Nvidia Gamerkarten gut.

Auch die Art und Weise wie Raff das da vorgeführt hat, finde ich sehr gut und passend für GPU-Interessierte. 
Hat Spaß gemacht zuzusehen, wie er z.B. im Afterburner die Werte testweise ändert, so wie jeder andere "Software-Overclocker", also normaler Enthusiast, das auch machen würde, bis das OC irgendwann ausgereizt ist und man einen stabilen Wert herausgefunden hat.


Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das gut ankommt.
In wie weit das auch  machbar wäre, von wegen zeitlichem und personellem Aufwand, im Verhältnis zu generierten Einnahmen durch das PCGH+, weiß ich natürlich nicht und ob überhaupt die Kapazität vorhanden ist, die Zeit freizuschaufeln.


Andererseits hätte ich natürlich auch _überhaupt nichts dagegen_, wenn solche Videos wieder gratis zur Verfügung gestellt werden.  
Ich würde Euch halt nur gern mehr Einnahmen für den Aufwand von Herzen gönnen.


Gerade wenn es darum geht, der Kaufentscheidung für eine 350-900+ € Karte(es muss ja so etwas evtl. nur für die gängigsten und teureren Karten kommen) auf die Sprünge zu helfen, könnte man doch gern hier und da und dort für einen PCGH+ Extra Customkartentest zahlen. Auch wenn's nur 50cent pro Test sind.
50 cent tun dem GPU Interessenten nicht weh, wenn er sich für ein spezielles Modell interessiert.

Wenn die Tests aber jeweils sagen wir mal 1000 mal angeklickt, bzw. gekauft werden, da kommt schon was zusammen, oder ? 
Wenn es natürlich nur 20 Käufer sind, hinterher, kann man das Angebot wieder einstampfen.
Müsste man mal checken, wie das ankommt. Gerade über einen längeren Zeitraum, denn das Angebot "wird ja nicht schlecht" und mit der Zeit evtl. immer weiter angeklickt/gekauft, selbst wenn am Anfang nur wenige Käufer da sein sollten.

Schaut mal ... das Video von Raff wurde fast 100k mal angeklickt und hat fast 1000 likes erhalten.
Wenn das nur 1000 Käufer gewesen wären, für je 50 cent ... "_nice to have_", oder ? ^^


Naja, aber ich lass es mal gut sein und schau mir einfach mal an, was ihr so über PCGH+ anbieten werdet.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Stehe dem neuen Angebot jedenfalls schon mal offen gegenüber. 

Wünsche Euch jedenfalls schon mal für die ganzen kommenden neuen Techniksachen, speziell die 2018 Nvidia GTX Customs  , gute Nerven und viel Ausdauer !


P.S.: Ihr könntet die Globalisierung zu Eurem Vorteil nutzen und solche Tests auch einmal in deutsch und einmal in englisch anbieten, wenn ihr jemanden einstellt, der das gut in englisch(solche Testvideos) rüber bringen kann. Ich wette da gibt's international so einige Interessierte, die auch kaufen würden.


----------



## Flossenheimer (2. März 2018)

Aus Interesse, wäre es nicht auch möglich wenn man einen einzelnen +Artikel lesen möchte wenn man registriert ist bsp. per PaySafe Card zu bezahlen?


----------



## schmed (2. März 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir gerne erklären warum "kein Abo" bei mir in Frage kommt.
> Ich möchte halt von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe entscheiden, ob ich die "normale" Version mit DVD nehme oder die Magazin-Variante (je nachdem ob es im Handel so bei mir angeboten wird.
> 
> Und wenn es ein Dummschwätzer-Blatt wie die BLÖD schafft eine Lösung für solche Dinge zu finden, dann denke ich, schafft es eine Redaktion mit lauter cleveren, technikaffinen "Nerds" (im positiven Sinne) doch schon tausendmal mehr etwas passendendes hinzukriegen
> ...



 Ich will auch von Monat zu Monat sehen was ich mir für eine Version  nehme, auch gibts Monate ohne Heft bei mir.
Abbos sind dagegen dann ein Zwang auch wenn in einem Heft dann nix drin ist an Tests was ich lesen will.
Ältere wie mich, machen offt Online keine Abbos egal bei was. Das Bargeld ist bei mir mein Hauptzahlungsmittel.
Das ich aber dann Online nix vom Heft-kauf habe, macht den Heft-kauf auf die nächsten Jahre immer UNWAHRSCHEINLICHER, 
Gibt Online immer kostenlose Tests zu Hardware .


----------



## Flossenheimer (2. März 2018)

schmed schrieb:


> Ich will auch von Monat zu Monat sehen was ich mir für eine Version  nehme, auch gibts Monate ohne Heft bei mir.
> Abbos sind dagegen dann ein Zwang auch wenn in einem Heft dann nix drin ist an Tests was ich lesen will.
> Ältere wie mich, machen offt Online keine Abbos egal bei was. Das Bargeld ist bei mir mein Hauptzahlungsmittel.



Sehe ich genauso, zumal ich auch lieber was in der Hand halte ( auf dem Klo Leser ).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir gerne erklären warum "kein Abo" bei mir in Frage kommt.
> Ich möchte halt von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe entscheiden, ob ich die "normale" Version mit DVD nehme oder die Magazin-Variante (je nachdem ob es im Handel so bei mir angeboten wird.
> 
> Und wenn es ein Dummschwätzer-Blatt wie die BLÖD schafft eine Lösung für solche Dinge zu finden, dann denke ich, schafft es eine Redaktion mit lauter cleveren, technikaffinen "Nerds" (im positiven Sinne) doch schon tausendmal mehr etwas passendendes hinzukriegen
> ...



Das muss ja alles dazu passen, was der Dienstleister kann und macht. Und da haben wir ein Problem. Aber ich denke weiter darüber nach, versprochen.



Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Aus Interesse, wäre es nicht auch möglich wenn man einen einzelnen +Artikel lesen möchte wenn man registriert ist bsp. per PaySafe Card zu bezahlen?



Leider im Moment nicht, als Zahlungsmittel sind aktuell Paypal, Kreditkarte und Lastschrift möglich.



schmed schrieb:


> Ich will auch von Monat zu Monat sehen was ich mir für eine Version  nehme, auch gibts Monate ohne Heft bei mir.
> Abbos sind dagegen dann ein Zwang auch wenn in einem Heft dann nix drin ist an Tests was ich lesen will.
> Ältere wie mich, machen offt Online keine Abbos egal bei was. Das Bargeld ist bei mir mein Hauptzahlungsmittel.
> *Das ich aber dann Online nix vom Heft-kauf habe, macht den Heft-kauf auf die nächsten Jahre immer UNWAHRSCHEINLICHER,
> *Gibt Online immer kostenlose Tests zu Hardware .



*Den Gedankengang kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.*


----------



## schmed (2. März 2018)

Zu *Den Gedankengang kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.*
 Keiner will 2mal zahlen siehe z.B  Bild, man fühlt sich mit der Zeit als "Kunde" 2ter Klasse, man hat das Heft in dem Monat gekauft , soll aber Online dann nochmal "bezahlen".  
Wenn online wirklich nur das bezahlt werden muss was im Heft steht, dann erstmal ok, wenn aber Sachen kommen, die so nicht oder z.B gekürzt ins Heft kommen, auch erst in der Zukunft, dann wirds "Unschön" Bei Bild bekommt man Online ja noch Zusatz-Beiträge zur Zeitung.
Als Heftkäufer kann ich dann Unterwegs mit dem Handy nichts lesen, was daheim im Heft steht, unschön aber OK.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2018)

Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Moin ich finde den Schritt auch gut, nicht immer hat man das Heft zur Hand.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich auch nochmal nachfragen. Momentan beziehe ich das PCGH Kombi-Abo Print + Digital + Online ergo sollten die Plus Artikel doch zu lesen sein. Aber ich bekomme immer wieder die Seite zum bezahlen angezeigt. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?



Olla,

unser System wurde nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass jemand ein Online-Abo UND das Digital-Abo hat. Es wird momentan immer nur ein Status im Online-Abo berücksichtigt und das ist immer die ältere Buchung ^^, aber das wird gerade von mir korrigiert.

*Edit* Du hast jetzt Zugriff auf die Plus-Artikel.


----------



## Pixy (2. März 2018)

Die Idee dahinter finde ich durchaus gut.
  Da auch ich inzwischen "leider" immer seltener ein ganzes Heft monatlich kaufe und lese, könnte man sich so einzelne Artikel raussuchen und dementsprechend bezahlen.

  Man müsste nur ungefähr abwägen, wie viele Artikel man im Jahr wirklich benötigt.
  Finde ich 24€ im Jahr durchaus ok, wären das ca. 24 Artikel, wenn man diese eben einzeln bezahlen würde.
  Für einen einzelnen Artikel einen Euro zu bezahlen, finde ich dann doch recht teuer, je nachdem, wie umfangreich dieser natürlich ausfällt.

  Darf man davon ausgehen, dass man dann immer wieder Zugriff auf diesen Artikel hat, bzw. kann man gekaufte Artikel dann in Zukunft hier leichter finden, ohne den Artikel selber raussuchen zu müssen?
  Was ich meine ist, gibt es dann sowas wie "Meine Alben", "Meine Themen" usw. auch mit gekauften Artikel?




> Custom-Grafikkarten sind ein spannendes, aber auch anstrengendes Feld mit dem großen Angebot.



Aus technischer Sicht gebe ich dir da komplett Recht.

Allerdings bei den momentanen und zukünftigen Preisen, kann man sich viele Artikel in dieser Richtung auch "sparen", wenn man sich nur noch gewisse GPU's leisten kann.
Hoffe natürlich nicht, dass es am Ende wirklich so dick kommt, aber aus Erfahrung und den ganzen Informationen der Letzten Jahre hier bei PCGH, läuft es gewissermaßen darauf hin.

Warum dann also noch Artikel lesen bzw. kaufen, wenn man in sich in Zukunft, z.B. keine "2070"GTX mehr leisten kann, weil diese eben auf ein preisniveau von einer xx80GTX steigt.


Nachtrag:
Verdammt, ich sehe gerade, dass man mindestens ein PCGH Digital-Abo für 39€ im Jahr benötigt, um PCGH Plus lesen zu können ohne einzel Abo.
Ja, dann steigen die Artikel die man mindestens lesen muss, damit sich ein Abo lohnt, auf 39 an.
Da kann man dann nur noch hoffen, dass nicht alle Artikel als PCGH Plus deklariert werden.
Wobei sich dann ein Abo lohnen würde. 

Bitte entschuldigt meine Skepsis, ich versuche die ganze Lage nur zu verstehen und zu analysieren.
Jetzt nicht nur auf diesen Artikel bezogen, sondern allgemein auch die "Preislage" im PC Bereich.
Da bekommt man einfach langsam "Gänsehaut" wenn man in Zukunft, für ein wenig Gaming, immer mehr zu zahlen bereit man sein muss,
nur damit man am Ende gefühlt "nichts" hat.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (2. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, sogar frei von externen Onlinewerbemitteln, wenn man den Artikel kauft. Falls nicht, bitte schreien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Grafikkarten bekommt ihr gestellt und was ist denn da aufwendig? ihr braucht mehr zeit um alles zur schreiben und online zur stellen wie den test an sich mit der Grafikkarte, weil so viel macht ihr da nicht wie einen bios mod. AF Regler verschieben- game starten und los auf die FPS glotzen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2018)

Wenn du einen kompletten Grafikkartentest mit allen in der PCGH-Testtabelle gelisteten Aspekten (und noch ein paar mehr) so locker nebenbei machst, dann melde dich doch bitte hier:
Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in
Raff kann einen Kollegen mit deinen Fähigkeiten garantiert gut gebrauchen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2018)

Pixy schrieb:


> Man müsste nur ungefähr abwägen, wie viele Artikel man im Jahr wirklich benötigt.
> Finde ich 24€ im Jahr durchaus ok, wären das ca. 24 Artikel, wenn man diese eben einzeln bezahlen würde.
> Für einen einzelnen Artikel einen Euro zu bezahlen, finde ich dann  doch recht teuer, je nachdem, wie umfangreich dieser natürlich  ausfällt.



Das Pricing sieht Summen zwischen 0,49 und 1,49 Euro vor. Also einen halben Euro für kleine Artikel und die Höchstsumme für einen fetten Vergleichstest. Das ist's aber wert, wenn man gesammelte Infos für eine Großanschaffung (wie eine Gaming-Grafikkarte) haben will. Oder nicht? 



schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> die Grafikkarten bekommt ihr gestellt und was ist denn da aufwendig? ihr braucht mehr zeit um alles zur schreiben und online zur stellen wie den test an sich mit der Grafikkarte, weil so viel macht ihr da nicht wie einen bios mod. AF Regler verschieben- game starten und los auf die FPS glotzen.



Nichts für ungut, aber deine Worte sagen unmissverständlich, dass du keine Ahnung hast, wie aufwendig ein_ vernünftiger_ Grafikkartentest ist. Was du da beschreibst, trifft auf die Methodik vor der Jahrtausendwende grob zu, doch selbst damals konnte man genauer arbeiten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (2. März 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Pricing sieht Summen zwischen 0,49 und 1,49 Euro vor. Also einen halben Euro für kleine Artikel und die Höchstsumme für einen fetten Vergleichstest. Das ist's aber wert, wenn man gesammelte Infos für eine Großanschaffung (wie eine Gaming-Grafikkarte) haben will. Oder nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das auf jeden Fall. 

Meistens bin ich sehr zufrieden gewesen mit euren Artikeln.
Am Ende eines riesen Test's, hatte ich zwar manchmal nicht das Gefühl, dass mir die Entscheidung leichter fiel, aber das ist im Grunde auch nicht ganz das Ziel. 

Wobei ich in Sachen Lautstärke, schon ganz gerne eine etwas bessere "Beschreibung" hätte.
Ist natürlich wirklich nicht einfach, da jeder es anders empfindet.

Beispiel: Damals der Test mit der Asus GTX 1070 Strix, die wirklich leise ausfiel, die die ich hatte, war echt laut.
Model vielleicht auch einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Danke für die gute Frage - und Nein. Nur, wer auch das Digitalabo hat (entweder "Standalone" oder als Add-on), bekommt Zugriff auf Plus. Aber der Preisunterschied bei Dir ist nun wirklich minimal, kannst Dir ja mal überlegen.
> ...



Vielleicht hier mal reingegrätscht. Ich hab ebenso Print DVD und Werbefrei-Account. Wie teuer wäre denn das zusätzliche Upgrade dann für mich? Habs im Computec-Shop mit explizit PLUS-Upgrade nich gefunden. Oder müsst ich da das Digital-Upgrade nehmen?


----------



## -chris_ (3. März 2018)

Finde das Prinzip von PCGH+ ganz gut, weil es bei mir häufiger vorkommt, dass mich bei der Heftvorschau wirklich nur  d e r  _ e i n e  Artikel interessiert. Aber nur wegen einem einzigen Artikel kaufe ich mir i.d.R. kein Heft, von daher kommt mir die Sache ganz entgegen.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (4. März 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Pricing sieht Summen zwischen 0,49 und 1,49 Euro vor. Also einen halben Euro für kleine Artikel und die Höchstsumme für einen fetten Vergleichstest. Das ist's aber wert, wenn man gesammelte Infos für eine Großanschaffung (wie eine Gaming-Grafikkarte) haben will. Oder nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tests Monitor ,Maus ,Tastatur sehr umfangreich bei euch  aber CPU, MB und GPU das ist nix .schaut doch euch mal was der Kollege( 8bauer) bei YouTube macht. das sind Tests mit dem Motherboards ,CPU und Grafikkarten,er lässt  nichts aus und das ist schon lange nicht mehr bei euch der fall


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2018)

schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> tests Monitor ,Maus ,Tastatur sehr umfangreich bei euch  aber CPU, MB und GPU das ist nix .schaut doch euch mal was der Kollege( 8bauer) bei YouTube macht. das sind Tests mit dem Motherboards ,CPU und Grafikkarten,er lässt  nichts aus und das ist schon lange nicht mehr bei euch der fall



Langsam beschleicht mich ein Verdacht: Du hast noch nie einen _Heftartikel_ aus den entsprechenden Fachbereichen gesehen, oder? Perfekt – jetzt kannst du mittels PCGH+ reinschnuppern (digital).

Davon ab: Hardware in einem Video zu zeigen und haarklein zu zerlegen ist gut und interessant, ein Test im Sinne von einer für die meisten Nutzer interessanten Form ("Wie schnell, laut, stromdurstig ist das Produkt und was leisten vergleichbare Produkte?") ist das aber nicht. Das machen wir – was nicht heißt, dass wir nicht genau hinsehen; es gibt nur keine stundenlangen Videos dazu. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2018)

schmed schrieb:


> Zu *Den Gedankengang kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.*
> Keiner will 2mal zahlen siehe z.B  Bild, man fühlt sich mit der Zeit als "Kunde" 2ter Klasse, man hat das Heft in dem Monat gekauft , soll aber Online dann nochmal "bezahlen".
> *Wenn online wirklich nur das bezahlt werden muss was im Heft steht, dann erstmal ok*, wenn aber Sachen kommen, die so nicht oder z.B gekürzt ins Heft kommen, auch erst in der Zukunft, dann wirds "Unschön" Bei Bild bekommt man Online ja noch Zusatz-Beiträge zur Zeitung.
> Als Heftkäufer kann ich dann Unterwegs mit dem Handy nichts lesen, was daheim im Heft steht, unschön aber OK.



So ist es bei uns. Da wird nichts gekürzt und Zusatzbeiträge gibt es auch nicht.



Pixy schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter finde ich durchaus gut.
> Da auch ich inzwischen "leider" immer seltener ein ganzes Heft monatlich kaufe und lese, könnte man sich so einzelne Artikel raussuchen und dementsprechend bezahlen.
> 
> Man müsste nur ungefähr abwägen, wie viele Artikel man im Jahr wirklich benötigt.
> ...



Über den Laterpay-Account hast Du alle gekauften Artikel schön übersichtlich mit Links. Nur die Artikel, die in Print laufen, sind Plus-Artikel.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Vielleicht hier mal reingegrätscht. Ich hab ebenso Print DVD und Werbefrei-Account. Wie teuer wäre denn das zusätzliche Upgrade dann für mich? Habs im Computec-Shop mit explizit PLUS-Upgrade nich gefunden. Oder müsst ich da das Digital-Upgrade nehmen?



Genau, Du nimmst das Digital-Upgrade und hast damit automatisch PCGH Plus.
Computec Shop
Digital-Special: Zugriff auf frühere Digital-Ausgaben!
Inklusive werbefreier Zugang auf PCGH.de
Inklusive Zugriff auf alle PCGH-Plus-Artikel auf PCGH.de


----------



## Schnarf (5. März 2018)

Wenn ich im Artikel "Sicherheits-GAU" auf den "Jetzt kaufen"-Link klicke, lande ich auf einer 404-Seite. Der Link beim Wasserkühler-Artikel geht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2018)

Schnarf schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Artikel "Sicherheits-GAU" auf den "Jetzt kaufen"-Link klicke, lande ich auf einer 404-Seite. Der Link beim Wasserkühler-Artikel geht.



Herzlichen Dank, mir ist das am Wochenende auch schon aufgefallen und habe ein Ticket erstellt. Sehr schade, dass es da noch Stolpersteine gibt, dabei hatten wir solche Fälle getestet. Ich melde mich, sobald es geht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2018)

Schnarf schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Artikel "Sicherheits-GAU" auf den "Jetzt kaufen"-Link klicke, lande ich auf einer 404-Seite. Der Link beim Wasserkühler-Artikel geht.



Sollte jetzt gehen.


----------



## derinderinderinderin (5. März 2018)

find ich Klasse und ihr habt ein tolles Preismodell ausgewählt. Abo oder Einzelkauf ist perfekt. Ich hasse Abos und würde mir aber gerne mal gute Artikel durchlesen ohne gleich Summe X pro Monat zu zahlen. 
Die Preise für einen einzelnen Artikel finde ich dabei absolut angemessen. Ich hoffe ihr habt erfolg damit!


----------



## Schnarf (5. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt gehen.



Jau, klappt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2018)

derinderinderinderin schrieb:


> find ich Klasse und ihr habt ein tolles Preismodell ausgewählt. Abo oder Einzelkauf ist perfekt. Ich hasse Abos und würde mir aber gerne mal gute Artikel durchlesen ohne gleich Summe X pro Monat zu zahlen.
> Die Preise für einen einzelnen Artikel finde ich dabei absolut angemessen. Ich hoffe ihr habt erfolg damit!



Geht natürlich runter wie Öl und danke für die Wünsche.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. März 2018)

So, wir haben nun mal was anderes versucht: 45 Grafikkarten:
45 Grafikkarten im Megatest: Radeon und Geforce


----------



## ChrisMachtsSelbst (6. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, wir haben nun mal was anderes versucht: 45 Grafikkarten:
> 45 Grafikkarten im Megatest: Radeon und Geforce



Super, als Digital Abo habe ich keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (6. März 2018)

Grafikkarten von 300€ bis 600€ 

Mit dabei: GTX 1080 


Huch, die guten alten Zeiten, damals, vor ca 2 Monaten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. März 2018)

Mittlerweile sind noch einige weitere Artikel erschienen.

Was mich interessieren würde: Gibt es irgendwelche Darstellungsprobleme, auf Desktop oder Mobile?


----------



## zottibtf (11. März 2018)

Als langjährigem (und immer noch aktivem) Print-DVD-Abonnenten gefällt es mir irgendwie nicht, dass ich bestimmte Artikel auf der Seite nicht lesen kann.
Wenigstens seit ihr so nett, die entsprechenden Links zu kennzeichnen. Brauch ich dann nicht mehr anzuklicken. Darf ich ja eh nicht lesen. 
Wenn ihr jetzt die Print-Artiken wiederverwertet, wird dann das Print-Abo günstiger ?  
Oder werden die Print-Abonenten an dem zusätzlichem Umsatz beteiligt ? Ohne die gäb es den Artikel ja nicht.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. März 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, bei den Artikeln wird die Forencommunity gespalten in welche die lesen und kommentieren können und welche die das nicht können oder sehe ich das flasch? Ohne Kauf keine Kommentarfunktion?!? Wenn jemand die Heft PDF kauft ist dem nicht so.
> 
> 
> Jep, finde ich eigenltich auch ok nur schließt das dann einen sicherlich nicht unrelevanten Teil der Forencommunity aus. Wenn man allerdings dann grundsätzlich nicht kommentieren kann wäre es ok.
> ...



naja es ist doch eine Möglichkeit, das die Artikel aus dem heft günstig gelesen werden können, würden das mehr Leute tun würden eine Behauptungen und fragen hier im Forum nicht auftauchen 
da ich auch Abo-Heft habe bezahle ich nur 1€ im Monat und habe keine Werbung mehr auf der Seite und ich muss nicht mehr die Hefte ewig auf heben, wenn ein wichtiger Artartikel drin war (kann ja PDF runter laden)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. März 2018)

zottibtf schrieb:


> Als langjährigem (und immer noch aktivem) Print-DVD-Abonnenten gefällt es mir irgendwie nicht, dass ich bestimmte Artikel auf der Seite nicht lesen kann.
> Wenigstens seit ihr so nett, die entsprechenden Links zu kennzeichnen. Brauch ich dann nicht mehr anzuklicken. Darf ich ja eh nicht lesen.
> Wenn ihr jetzt die Print-Artiken wiederverwertet, wird dann das Print-Abo günstiger ?
> Oder werden die Print-Abonenten an dem zusätzlichem Umsatz beteiligt ? Ohne die gäb es den Artikel ja nicht.



Klasse, dass Du so lange Print-DVD-Abonnent bist - freut mich wirklich. 

Aus steuerrechtlichen Gründen können wir reinen Printabonnenten leider kein Digitalabo dazuschenken (auch andere Verlage können das nicht), deshalb haben wir die preisgünstigen Upgrademöglichkeiten eingeführt. Die erlauben Dir es dann auch, die Plus-Artikel kostenfrei zu lesen. Die sind auf der Webseite "on top", das heißt, dass es dadurch nicht etwa weniger Artikel auf der Webseite gibt. Und gerade DVD-Abonnenten bekommen ja auch Boni wie den Jahrgang als PDF - den kriegt sonst auch niemand. Ich denke, das ist doch fair?


----------



## SnickerOne (13. März 2018)

Ich warte aufs abo


----------



## Schrotti (14. März 2018)

Ganz toll. 

Ich werde alles kündigen. Nutze schon das PCGH DVD-Abo + Online und soll jetzt, damit ich auch alles lesen kann, noch mehr Geld ausgeben?

Nee danke, dann kündige ich lieber gleich alles und lese eben überhaupt nichts mehr. Wird hier genauso schlimm wie bei Gamestar weil man den Hals nicht voll genug bekommt!


----------



## DieLutteR (14. März 2018)

Als jahrelanger, treuer Leser des Heftes und seit 3 Jahren auch Abonnent der DVD-Ausgabe, welcher privat extra schon den AdBlocker auf pcgh.de ausstellt fühle ich mich echt verarscht. 
Ihr erstellt alle Eure Artikel digital, um sie dann in den Druck zu geben ... jetzt bekomme ich aber diese Artikel digital nicht zu lesen, obwohl ich mit meinem Abo das "digitale Erstellen" ja schon bezahle ... ich versteh es nicht ... 
Wenn ich als Print-Abonnent nicht die Möglichkeit habe meine bezahlten Artikel digital zu sehen, dann brauch ich auch kein Abo mehr ... Warum werden die ehrlichen, zahlenden Kunden bei solchen Maßnahmen verprellt? Dann führt lieber ein Identity-Programm ein, mit dem ich beweisen kann, dass ich das Print-Abo habe und die Artikel somit auch digital lesen kann ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. März 2018)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ganz toll.
> 
> Ich werde alles kündigen. Nutze schon das PCGH DVD-Abo + Online und soll  jetzt, damit ich auch alles lesen kann, noch mehr Geld ausgeben?
> 
> Nee danke, dann kündige ich lieber gleich alles und lese eben überhaupt  nichts mehr. Wird hier genauso schlimm wie bei Gamestar weil man den  Hals nicht voll genug bekommt!



Ganz ruhig, Schrotti, Schau mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/503852-pcgh-wie-funktioniert-es.html#post9286970 

______________

Ingesamt, und das ist eine globale, nicht auf ein einzelnes Posting bezogene Betrachtung, finde ich es sehr schade, dass man echt alle paar Tage erwähnen muss, dass sich Gehälter und Qualität nicht durch Luft und Liebe finanzieren. Das regt mich vor allem persönlich auf, da ich viel Freizeit aufwende, um noch tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen und so noch bessere Betrachtungen zu liefern. Jeder, der arbeitet, möchte dafür entlohnt werden. Wer sich reinkniet, der erst recht. Arbeitsplätze sind nur sicher, wenn das arbeitgebende Unternehmen Geld erwirtschaftet. Wir könnten auch argumentieren: Würden immer noch 100.000 Leute das Heft kaufen, müssten wir dessen Inhalt, _der zweifellos massenweise angeklickt und gekauft wird_, nicht als "Plus" online stellen. Wie gesagt, dadurch ergibt sich für niemanden ein Nachteil, nur ein rein optionaler Mehrwert. Dass einen die Plus-Artikel stören, wenn man nicht darauf zugreifen will, kann ich hingegen verstehen – eventuell können wir da wirklich ein Häkchen im Nutzerprofil anlegen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. März 2018)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ganz toll.
> 
> Ich werde alles kündigen. Nutze schon das PCGH DVD-Abo + Online und soll jetzt, damit ich auch alles lesen kann, noch mehr Geld ausgeben?
> 
> Nee danke, dann kündige ich lieber gleich alles und lese eben überhaupt nichts mehr. Wird hier genauso schlimm wie bei Gamestar weil man den Hals nicht voll genug bekommt!



Es war schon immer so, dass die Digitalversion von PCGH extra kostet, wenn man ein Printabo hat. Die Erklärung ist einfach, siehe Folgeabsatz. Wir finden es auch unsäglich, dass der Staat hier unterschiedliche Steuersätze vorsieht. In Deinem Fall reden wir aber von 6 Euro Aufpreis im JAHR, um das komplette Paket zu kriegen. 50 Cent im Monat. Ja, es geht Dir ums Prinzip, aber für das Prinzip können wir leider auch nichts. Das Problem haben alle (!) Verlage. Solange sich da von Gesetzgeberseite nichts ändert, sind wir machtlos und können nur mit einem extrem niedrigen Aufpreis dagegen angehen.



DieLutteR schrieb:


> Als jahrelanger, treuer Leser des Heftes und seit 3 Jahren auch Abonnent der DVD-Ausgabe, welcher privat extra schon den AdBlocker auf pcgh.de ausstellt fühle ich mich echt verarscht.
> Ihr erstellt alle Eure Artikel digital, um sie dann in den Druck zu geben ... jetzt bekomme ich aber diese Artikel digital nicht zu lesen, obwohl ich mit meinem Abo das "digitale Erstellen" ja schon bezahle ... ich versteh es nicht ...
> Wenn ich als Print-Abonnent nicht die Möglichkeit habe meine bezahlten Artikel digital zu sehen, dann brauch ich auch kein Abo mehr ... Warum werden die ehrlichen, zahlenden Kunden bei solchen Maßnahmen verprellt? Dann führt lieber ein Identity-Programm ein, mit dem ich beweisen kann, dass ich das Print-Abo habe und die Artikel somit auch digital lesen kann ...



Für die Situation, dass Du als reiner Printabonnent nichts Digitales dazu bekommst, darfst Du Dich beim Gesetzgeber bedanken, der Printprodukte und Digitalprodukte unterschiedlich besteuert. Gleicher Inhalt, unterschiedliche Mehrwertsteuer. Wenn wir Digitalprodukte "schenken", kommen wir steuerrechtlich in Teufels Küche. Daher müssen wir leider einen kleinen Aufpreis verlangen, um nicht die Vollbesteuerung mit 19 Prozent zu erzwingen - was dann auch die Printpreise am Ende teurer machen würde.

Ein Identity-Programm bringt in dem Fall leider nichts.


----------



## Muxxer (16. März 2018)

Naja solang ihr nicht einführt das man nen € zahlen muss wenn man was Kommentiert gehts ja noch, aber werdet nicht zu gierig, gibt ja auch noch Konkurrenz 
wo man lesen kann


----------



## Iconoclast (18. März 2018)

Die Plus Artikel machen so keinen Sinn. Man kann sie wie alle anderen Artikel lesen, wenn man den Quellcode öffnet. Bezahlen muss man dafür keinen Cent. Ist nur ein Klick mehr.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (18. März 2018)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Plus Artikel machen so keinen Sinn. Man kann sie wie alle anderen Artikel lesen, wenn man den Quellcode öffnet. Bezahlen muss man dafür keinen Cent. Ist nur ein Klick mehr.



Man kann nur den ausgegrauten Text lesen, nicht den ganzen Artikel


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. März 2018)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Plus Artikel machen so keinen Sinn. Man kann sie wie alle anderen Artikel lesen, wenn man den Quellcode öffnet. Bezahlen muss man dafür keinen Cent. Ist nur ein Klick mehr.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Khabarak (19. März 2018)

Selbst im Quellcode fehlt ein Großteil des Artikels. 
Da haben sie schon gut drauf geachtet.


----------



## Eddyk (19. März 2018)

Habe mich schon gewundert, was das soll hier... Ich habe euer Heft gern gekauft und die Artikel off sowie online gelesen aber die Infos hier sind nicht einzigartig im Netz. Leider rutscht ihr in meiner Leseliste ganz weit runter. Zudem sind diese "Bitte zahlen" Artikel im Dynamischen RSS Feed als solche nicht gekennzeichnet wenn man sie als Lesezeichen speichert & anklickt. 
War schön mit PCGH aber nun sieht man sich viel viel seltener.
Schade.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. März 2018)

Eddyk schrieb:


> Habe mich schon gewundert, was das soll hier... Ich habe euer Heft gern gekauft und die Artikel off sowie online gelesen aber die Infos hier sind nicht einzigartig im Netz. Leider rutscht ihr in meiner Leseliste ganz weit runter. Zudem sind diese "Bitte zahlen" Artikel im Dynamischen RSS Feed als solche nicht gekennzeichnet wenn man sie als Lesezeichen speichert & anklickt.
> War schön mit PCGH aber nun sieht man sich viel viel seltener.
> Schade.



Das mit dem RSS-Feed ist ein guter Hinweis. Ich bespreche das mal mit der Technik.
Warum aber zwei Artikel bei über 20 am Tag jetzt ein größeres Problem darstellen, kann ich so direkt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. März 2018)

Eddyk schrieb:


> Habe mich schon gewundert, was das soll hier... Ich habe euer Heft gern gekauft und die Artikel off sowie online gelesen aber die Infos hier sind nicht einzigartig im Netz. Leider rutscht ihr in meiner Leseliste ganz weit runter. Zudem sind diese "Bitte zahlen" Artikel im Dynamischen RSS Feed als solche nicht gekennzeichnet wenn man sie als Lesezeichen speichert & anklickt.
> War schön mit PCGH aber nun sieht man sich viel viel seltener.
> Schade.



wenn du das heft gerne kaufst, dann kannst du ja alles lesen, ist ja der selbe Inhalt  
die bisherigen Artikel waren aus den Aktuellen Heften


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. März 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> die bisherigen Artikel waren aus den Aktuellen Heften



Könnte sich das zukünftig nicht auch mal ändern, zumindest in speziellen Fällen ?

Was ist z.B. mit neuen Custom Designs, von GPUs ? 
Wenn da alle paar Tage welche reinflattern, kann man ja nicht alles in ein Heft drucken. Wenn der Druck startet, kann man ja nichts nachschieben, was gerade noch aktuell hereinflattert.

Online aber kein Problem. Das kann man dann auch noch später bringen.

Vor allem wenn man dafür noch mal einen kleinen Betrag(z.B. 50 cent, für einzelne Betrachtungen eines neuen Custom Designs) fordert.

Ist jetzt nur mal ein erfundenes Beispiel, für Dinge, die es so gerade nicht mehr in's Heft geschafft haben, die aber dennoch für manche sehr interessant sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. März 2018)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Könnte sich das zukünftig nicht auch mal ändern, zumindest in speziellen Fällen ?
> 
> Was ist z.B. mit neuen Custom Designs, von GPUs ?
> Wenn da alle paar Tage welche reinflattern, kann man ja nicht alles in ein Heft drucken. Wenn der Druck startet, kann man ja nichts nachschieben, was gerade noch aktuell hereinflattert.
> ...



Wir müssen sehen, wie das weitergeht. Im Moment arbeiten wir an aktuellen Ausgaben und deren Onlineumesetzung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. März 2018)

Okey. Schrittchen für Schrittchen.
Nur nicht zu viel Stress.


----------



## Lichterflug (24. März 2018)

Die PCGH+ Artikel können auch von Nicht + Mitgliedern bewertet werden. Heißt, wer kein Abonent ist, kann nun fröhlich negativ bewerten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2018)

Das wird auch "fröhlich" gemacht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (24. März 2018)

Und ich wusste nicht mal, dass man die Artikel bewerten kann


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2018)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Die PCGH+ Artikel können auch von Nicht + Mitgliedern bewertet werden. Heißt, wer kein Abonent ist, kann nun fröhlich negativ bewerten.



Danke für den Hinweis, lasse ich dann ausbauen.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, lasse ich dann ausbauen.



Ausbauen? Ich kann also mehrfach negativ bewerten?


----------



## Pixy (26. März 2018)

Habe heute meinen ersten PCGH+ Artikel gekauft.

Wie finde ich diesen wieder, ohne das ich den Artikel Suchen und merken muss?
Solange er im "Der Tag im Überblick: Alle Meldungen" zusehen ist, ist dies kein Problem, aber in 2 bis 3 Tagen ist er dort raus.
Anschließend hat man natürlich noch die Option unter "PCGH+" zu schauen, dort sind sämtliche "+" Artikel gelistet.

Aber auch dort sieht man nicht, welchen man bereits gekauft hat.
Wenn ich also einen Artikel aufrufen möchte, den ich z.B. vor einem Jahr gekauft habe (gab es vor einem Jahr jetzt aktuell natürlich nicht), wie finde ich diesen (den ich gekauft habe) wieder?
Muss man sich jetzt alle je gekauften Artikel merken?

Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ausbauen? Ich kann also mehrfach negativ bewerten?



"Ausbauen = rausnehmen" 



Pixy schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen ersten PCGH+ Artikel gekauft.
> 
> Wie finde ich diesen wieder, ohne das ich den Artikel Suchen und merken muss?
> Solange er im "Der Tag im Überblick: Alle Meldungen" zusehen ist, ist dies kein Problem, aber in 2 bis 3 Tagen ist er dort raus.
> ...



Hallo,

freut mich, dass Du Deinen ersten Artikel ausprobiert hast. Der Teil mit der Übersicht steht hier:
PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte

Habe ich aber auch noch mal in den Erklär-Artikel aufgenommen.


----------



## Pixy (27. März 2018)

Alles klar. 

Ich muss mir also den Link von Laterpay speichern.
Ich dachte es würde einfacher gehen und hier innerhalb von PCGH.

Das geht aber gar nicht, da man ohne Anmeldung bei Laterpay, der Artikel nicht weiß, dass ich ihn bereits gekauft habe.
Etwas umständlich, aber im Grunde auch kein Problem. Vielen Dank.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. März 2018)

Pixy schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Ich muss mir also den Link von Laterpay speichern.
> Ich dachte es würde einfacher gehen und hier innerhalb von PCGH.
> ...



Hallo,

Wir gehen ja davon aus, dass es nicht bei dem einen Artikel bleibt. Und ja, das ist bei Einzelkäufen noch nicht so 100 Prozent praktisch, aber technisch geht das leider nicht anders.
Da wir auch bald mit dem Plus-Abo rausgehen, erledigt sich das Thema für Dich aber vielleicht sowieso bald, denn dadurch sind ja alle Plus-Artikel lesbar - und auf der Übersichtsseite geparkt.

PCGH-Plus


----------



## Schrotti (2. April 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, Schrotti, Schau mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/503852-pcgh-wie-funktioniert-es.html#post9286970
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...



Hi Raff, ich habe am 01.04. das PCGH Digital-Upgrade-Abo bestellt.

Lesen darf ich die PCGH+ Artikel trotzdem nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2018)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Hi Raff, ich habe am 01.04. das PCGH Digital-Upgrade-Abo bestellt.
> 
> Lesen darf ich die PCGH+ Artikel trotzdem nicht.



Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, wie das über Feiertage läuft. Bin mir sicher, dass das bald freigeschaltet wird. Ansonsten einfach per PN an mich, ich lasse dann forschen.


----------



## Schrotti (3. April 2018)

Vielleicht kollidiert das ganze auch mit meinem vorherigen PCGH.de Online-Uprade-Abo welches schon aktiv war.
Er erhielt dann eine Mail mit dem Link der natürlich nicht funktioniert (hatte ja schon vorher das Online-Upgrade-Abo).

Schau Dir das bitte mal an Thilo (hast ne PN).


----------



## mac0815 (7. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe das PCGH Digital Abo. Wie kann ich mich auf der Webseite einloggen, damit ich werbefrei und die Plus-Artikel anschauen kann? Per Email und Passwort vom CMG Account geht es nicht. Wie dann? Zur Zeit bin ich mit dem freien Webseiten Account eingeloggt, der aber nicht mit meinem Abo Account verknüpft ist, auch wenn die selbe email genutzt wird. Dieser freie Login kann natürlich nichts um werbefrei und die Plus Artikel zu sehen.

Update: Jetzt kam doch eine Email mit der Aktivierung. Scheinbar ist jetzt mein Online Account mit dm Abo Account verknüpft. Was jetzt nur noch nicht geht sind die Plus-Artikel im eingeloggten Zustand, sowie die Werbefreiheit. Ich hoffe das kommt noch.

VG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2018)

mac0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das PCGH Digital Abo. Wie kann ich mich auf der Webseite einloggen, damit ich werbefrei und die Plus-Artikel anschauen kann? Per Email und Passwort vom CMG Account geht es nicht. Wie dann? Zur Zeit bin ich mit dem freien Webseiten Account eingeloggt, der aber nicht mit meinem Abo Account verknüpft ist, auch wenn die selbe email genutzt wird. Dieser freie Login kann natürlich nichts um werbefrei und die Plus Artikel zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

laut System müsste das jetzt aber gehen. Bist Du sicher, dass es nicht geht?


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2018)

Das Problem ist schon gelöst.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2018)

Vorab, es gibt nun auch eine Abo-Option für unsere Plus-Artikel. 3,50 Euro im Monat.


----------



## MTMnet (16. April 2018)

Online Digital Abo hab ich vor einigen Tagen abgeschlossen.... gefällt mir gut mit den +Artikeln online und "ohne" Werbung auf der Seite zu lesen.
aber ich warte noch auf den 10€ Amazon Gutschein?

Ich finde die +Artikel gut... (gerne auch mehr über Wasserkühlung).

Ich bin natürlich bereit bei "richtigen" Artikeln (nicht nur "Twitter" News) die Redaktions Arbeit "anteilig" zu bezahlen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2018)

MTMnet schrieb:


> Online Digital Abo hab ich vor einigen Tagen abgeschlossen.... gefällt mir gut mit den +Artikeln online und "ohne" Werbung auf der Seite zu lesen.
> aber ich warte noch auf den 10€ Amazon Gutschein?
> 
> Ich finde die +Artikel gut... (gerne auch mehr über Wasserkühlung).
> ...



Hallo MTMnet - willkommen bei den Abonnenten. 

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie schnell die Prämien "geliefert" werden. Am besten bei computec@dpv.de unter Angabe der Abonummer melden, die wissen das ganz genau.

Beste Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Lokistorm (9. Mai 2018)

Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Ich bin Printabonnent und habe vor kurzem das Online-Abo hinzu erworben. 

Letze Woche habe ich auf das Digitalabo upgegradet und habe nun das Problem, dass die PCGH + Artikel nicht freigeschaltet sind.
Hierzu kommt nun noch einmal ein sogenannter Online Freigabe Link. Der kann jedoch nicht aktiviert werden und die Fehlermeldung kommt. dass das Online Abo bereits aktiviert ist.
Es geht hier jedoch um mein Digitalabo welches lt. Kundenkonto auch aktiviert ist.

Habe hierzu auch schon 4 Tage lang  die Hotline von CMG  angerufen und warte seither auch einen Rückruf eines sogenannten Technikers.

Also ganz ehrlich Service geht anders.......

VG Günter


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2018)

Lokistorm schrieb:


> Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Ich bin Printabonnent und habe vor kurzem das Online-Abo hinzu erworben.
> 
> Letze Woche habe ich auf das Digitalabo upgegradet und habe nun das Problem, dass die PCGH + Artikel nicht freigeschaltet sind.
> Hierzu kommt nun noch einmal ein sogenannter Online Freigabe Link. Der kann jedoch nicht aktiviert werden und die Fehlermeldung kommt. dass das Online Abo bereits aktiviert ist.
> ...



Hallo Günter.

Ich kann mich da nur erst einmal für Deinen Ärger entschuldigen. Und versuche, das Problem so schnell wie möglich für Dich lösen zu lassen.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

Ach so daher weht der Wind mit diesen Plus Artikeln,
meine Meinung dazu auch wenn die wohl keiner Leiden kann:

Für die Plus Artikel wird die eigentliche Newsseite und das Forum mit zig Millionen Aufrufen Missbraucht.


Mann könnte die Plus Artikel unter einen eigenen Reiter auf der Newsseite listen, tut man aber wohl extra nicht, sondern lässt diese unter den regulären News auflisten um Aufmerksamkeit für die Plus Artikel zu erhaschen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2018)

Würdest du es anders machen? Deine Sahneteilchen nicht in die Auslage bzw. das Schaufenster packen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

Mag durchaus sein, ich finde so etwas trtzdem nicht OK, ebenso wenig wie bei Gamestar und CB....

Zu PCGH kommt für mich aber was anderes dazu, man muss sich diese Plus Artikel einblenden lassen, obwohl man meistens alle 2 Monate die Print kauft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juni 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Mag durchaus sein, ich finde so etwas trtzdem nicht OK, ebenso wenig wie bei Gamestar und CB....
> 
> Zu PCGH kommt für mich aber was anderes dazu, man muss sich diese Plus Artikel einblenden lassen, obwohl man meistens alle 2 Monate die Print kauft



Hallo Master-Onion,

Leider wissen wir nicht, ob jemand gar nicht oder alle zwei Monate die Print kauft. Insofern wird es schwierig, hier was zu bauen, was sinnvoll ist.

Wir haben die Plus-Artikel nun auf Unterseiten wie Test oder Hardware ausgeblendet, aber natürlich wollen wir schon, dass auch jemand mitbekommt, was wir da veröffentlichen. Ohne Newsstream auf der Startseite wird das nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Master-Onion (7. Juni 2018)

Codekarte in derPrint die ein "Rubbel" Feld hat z.b. wie die PSN Karte früher


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Juni 2018)

Ich kaufe mir die Print jeden Monat und habe mit den Plus Artikeln null probs


Master-Onion schrieb:


> Mag durchaus sein, ich finde so etwas trtzdem nicht OK, ebenso wenig wie bei Gamestar und CB....
> 
> Zu PCGH kommt für mich aber was anderes dazu, man muss sich diese Plus Artikel einblenden lassen, obwohl man meistens alle 2 Monate die Print kauft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Juni 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Codekarte in derPrint die ein "Rubbel" Feld hat z.b. wie die PSN Karte früher



Das funktioniert bei LaterPay leider nicht.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (2. Juli 2018)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir die Print jeden Monat und habe mit den Plus Artikeln null probs



Beziehe die PCGH  im Abo und sehe es genauso!
Wie Ich bereits bei der Einführung von PCGH-Plus ausgeführt habe, bietet der Dienst für alle Vorteile:
Personen, die die PCGH nicht erwerben möchten, erhalten so Zugriff auf die Artikel die für die betreffenden Relevant sind und die Personen, die die PCGH in einer ihrer Ausgaben lesen ist PCGH-Plus nicht relevant.
Wem die PCGH-Plus Symbole in den News stören soll diese bitte überlesen. Ein hochwertiger Artikel will auch finanziert werden, oder sollte z.B. ein Handwerker seine Leistumgen auch kostenlos der Allgemeinheit zur Verfühgung stellen...


----------



## Oromis16 (2. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube da ist ein kleiner Typo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2018)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ist ein kleiner Typo
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für den Hinweis. 

Wie in der News aktualisiert, bieten wir jetzt auch einen Tagespass für "Schnell-Leser".


----------



## GEChun (18. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte Euch mal darüber informieren. Das das Bezahlsystem mit Laterpay gar nicht richtig funktioniert.

Da habt ihr nämlich mal einen Artikel der mich interessiert "Der beste Multiplayer PC" ich kaufe ihn. Bin noch nicht bei Laterpay angemeldet melde mich dort an. In meinem Konto steht ich habe den Artikel gekauft aber frei geschaltet wird er von Euch für mich nicht... 
(Also gekauft via Laterpay aber trotzdem nicht verfügbar zum lesen!!!)

Klasse und nirgendwo ist eine Erklärung woran es denn nun gescheitert ist zu finden...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich möchte Euch mal darüber informieren. Das das Bezahlsystem mit Laterpay gar nicht richtig funktioniert.
> 
> Da habt ihr nämlich mal einen Artikel der mich interessiert "Der beste Multiplayer PC" ich kaufe ihn. Bin noch nicht bei Laterpay angemeldet melde mich dort an. In meinem Konto steht ich habe den Artikel gekauft aber frei geschaltet wird er von Euch für mich nicht...
> (Also gekauft via Laterpay aber trotzdem nicht verfügbar zum lesen!!!)
> ...



Hallo GEChun,

danke erst mal für Dein wertvolles Feedback, und natürlich sorry dafür, dass es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat. Seit dem 1. März bist Du jetzt wirklich der erste, der hier Probleme meldet.

Insofern tippe ich auf ein seltenes Problem, das wir aber unbedingt nachvollziehen müssen. Mein Kollege von der Technik hat Dich per PN angeschrieben, um mehr Infos zu bekommen. Damit kommen wir dann hoffentlich schnell in Zusammenarbeit mit LaterPay zu einer Lösung.

Sorry noch mal für den Ärger und danke fürs Ausprobieren.

Freundliche Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Farfarell (19. Juli 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich möchte Euch mal darüber informieren. Das das Bezahlsystem mit Laterpay gar nicht richtig funktioniert.
> 
> Da habt ihr nämlich mal einen Artikel der mich interessiert "Der beste Multiplayer PC" ich kaufe ihn. Bin noch nicht bei Laterpay angemeldet melde mich dort an. In meinem Konto steht ich habe den Artikel gekauft aber frei geschaltet wird er von Euch für mich nicht...
> (Also gekauft via Laterpay aber trotzdem nicht verfügbar zum lesen!!!)
> ...



Ich habe das selbe Problem.
In LaterPay:
03.05.2018	4 leichte Spiele-Notebooks im Test - Von Surface Book 2 bis Aero 14 (Einzelkauf)	Computec Media GmbH (pcgameshardware.de)
Der Link führt mich zum Artikel, der nicht lesbar ist.


----------



## GEChun (19. Juli 2018)

Farfarell schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem.
> In LaterPay:
> 03.05.2018	4 leichte Spiele-Notebooks im Test - Von Surface Book 2 bis Aero 14 (Einzelkauf)	Computec Media GmbH (pcgameshardware.de)
> Der Link führt mich zum Artikel, der nicht lesbar ist.



Es sollte jetzt funktionieren, bei mir geht jetzt alles! 
Teste mal bei dir!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2018)

Farfarell schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem.
> In LaterPay:
> 03.05.2018    4 leichte Spiele-Notebooks im Test - Von Surface Book 2 bis Aero 14 (Einzelkauf)    Computec Media GmbH (pcgameshardware.de)
> Der Link führt mich zum Artikel, der nicht lesbar ist.



Schau bitte noch mal, wir konnten dank GEChuns Hinweis einen seltenen Bug finden, der wirklich nur unter bestimmten Umständen auftrat und kaum zu überprüfen war.

Der sollte nun aber gefixed sein.


----------



## lutari (19. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schau bitte noch mal, wir konnten dank GEChuns Hinweis einen seltenen Bug finden, der wirklich nur unter bestimmten Umständen auftrat und kaum zu überprüfen war.
> 
> Der sollte nun aber gefixed sein.



Ich hatte das Problem auch schon gehabt. Nach einem Wechsel vom Chrome zum Firefox hat es dann funktioniert. Ist aber auch schon paar Wochen her.

Ich finde die Idee super, aber ich möchte gern das komplette Heft 
Gibt es da Bestrebungen? PDF finde ich am PC etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2018)

lutari schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem auch schon gehabt. Nach einem Wechsel vom Chrome zum Firefox hat es dann funktioniert. Ist aber auch schon paar Wochen her.
> 
> Ich finde die Idee super, aber ich möchte gern das komplette Heft
> Gibt es da Bestrebungen? PDF finde ich am PC etwas unpraktisch.



Auf jeden Fall sollte es jetzt auch ohne Browserwechsel gehen. Nächstes Mal einfach hier laut schreien, wenn irgendetwas nicht geht.

Du meinst, das ganze Heft am Stück im Webseitenlayout? Au backe  Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass wir das jemals machen. Stelle ich mir extrem unpraktisch und aufwendig vor. Aber nun, sag niemals nie.


----------



## Farfarell (20. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schau bitte noch mal, wir konnten dank GEChuns Hinweis einen seltenen Bug finden, der wirklich nur unter bestimmten Umständen auftrat und kaum zu überprüfen war.
> 
> Der sollte nun aber gefixed sein.



Hey, also leider hat sich nichts verändert.
Der Link gewährt weiterhin keinen Zugriff auf den Artikel. :/
Getestet in Chrome und Firefox.

edit (um einen Doppelpost zu vermeiden):
Es klappt nun. Vielen Dank und Kompliment an euren fixen Support (insbesondere an Herrn Wollny). So kauft man gerne weitere Artikel


----------



## FX9590 (8. Oktober 2018)

"Wie funktioniert LaterPay denn eigentlich?      
LaterPay ist eine Technologie, die unter anderem bereits von Spiegel Online erfolgreich eingesetzt wird. Leser kaufen einzelne digitale Inhalte für niedrige Beiträge nach dem Motto "Jetzt lesen, später zahlen". LaterPay merkt sich dabei das Gerät, mit dem Sie auf PCGH-Plus-Artikel zugreifen - das Fair-Track genannte System erläutert der Anbieter selbst."

Aber wenn man auf den Link klickt, bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2018)

FX9590 schrieb:


> "Wie funktioniert LaterPay denn eigentlich?
> LaterPay ist eine Technologie, die unter anderem bereits von Spiegel Online erfolgreich eingesetzt wird. Leser kaufen einzelne digitale Inhalte für niedrige Beiträge nach dem Motto "Jetzt lesen, später zahlen". LaterPay merkt sich dabei das Gerät, mit dem Sie auf PCGH-Plus-Artikel zugreifen - das Fair-Track genannte System erläutert der Anbieter selbst."
> 
> Aber wenn man auf den Link klickt, bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung!



Tja, da hat Laterpay wohl seine URL-Struktur umgestellt, ohne saubere Weiterleitungen einzurichten,

Jedenfalls danke für den Hinweis, ich habe die URLs angepasst.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. November 2018)

Es gibt einige wichtige Änderungen bei PCGH Plus: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...8366/Specials/PC-Games-Hardware-Plus-1249464/

"Zunächst ist festzuhalten, dass wir das PCGH-Plus-Angebot in erster Linie gestartet haben, um interessierten PCGH-Usern die Möglichkeit einzuräumen, einzelne Heftartikel nach dem Späterbezahlen-Prinzip zu kaufen. Der Einzelverkauf stand also im Fokus und nicht der im April gestartete Monatspass, der als Direktkauf angelegt ist. Alle Angebote waren preislich sehr attraktiv, wir haben aber bereits zum Start des Monatspasses stets betont, dass es sich hier um einen Einführungspreis handelt.


Im Laufe des Jahres hat sich immer mehr herauskristallisiert, dass die Akzeptanz des "Monatsabos" weiter wächst. Viele PCGH.de-Stammleser wollen also rund um die Uhr alle Plusartikel lesen können. Mittlerweile ist das Angebot an Plusartikeln von anfänglich 20 auf mittlerweile 109 Artikel angewachsen, man bekommt also mehr als fünf Mal so viele Artikel wie zu Beginn des Monatspasses. Die gesteigerte Attraktivität spiegelt sich ab sofort in einem höheren Preis wieder, der Monatspass kostet nun 4,50 Euro. Wichtig zu wissen: Wer das PCGH-Digitalabo für 39,90 Euro im Jahr abschließt (Monatspreis; 3,33 Euro), bekommt PCGH Plus als Bonus kostenlos!


Bei den Einzelartikeln gibt es ebenfalls wichtige Änderungen. Die günstigsten Artikel liegen künftig bei 69 anstatt 49 Cent, diese Artikel sind weiterhin im Späterbezahlen-Prinzip verfügbar. Artikel für 99, 149 oder 199 Cent werden ab sofort als Direktkauf abgerechnet, was auch im Kaufdialog ersichtlich ist ("Jetzt für 99 Cent kaufen").


Wir bieten mit dem Tagespass für 199 Cent nach dem Späterbezahlen-Prinzip weiterhin die Möglichkeit, einen Tag lang alle Inhalte von PCGH Plus als "Demo" zu genießen."


----------



## dannemann75 (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe heute ein Digital-Abo abgeschlossen. Leider habe ich nach wie vor keinen Zugriff auf die Plus-Artikel und selbst die Werbung wird noch eingeblendet.
Könnte mir da eventuell jemand helfen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Februar 2019)

Du bekommst eine E-Mail, in der ein Freischaltlink für das Online-Abo enthalten ist. Den klickst du an und folgst den Anweisungen.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, stehen in irgendeiner Mail für das manuelle Aktivieren auch Freischaltcodes. Die kannst du dann hier aktivieren:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/onlineabo/

Danach solltest du entsprechend Zugriff auf deine Inhalte bekommen.


----------



## dannemann75 (3. Februar 2019)

Danke, aber so eine Email habe ich nicht erhalten. Lediglich eine Bestellnummer und mit dieser funktioniert das Aktivieren über den Link ebenfalls nicht.
Leider sind keine Infos in dieser Email (Bestellbestätigung) enthalten. Es kam nur eine Email in der mitgeteilt wurde, dass (ein scheinbar alter Account auf PCGH-Extreme) mit dem Konto der Bestellung verknüpft wurde


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

schick mir bitte per PN die Abo- bzw. Bestellnummer und ich schaue mir das an.
Im Idealfall schicke mir auch den Account-Namen des erwähnten "alten Accounts". 

Gruß
ZAM


----------



## Sieben (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo PCGH,

ich bin vollkommen überaschter Online-Abonnement. Es ist mir erst beim Kontoauszug aufgefallen, dass der DPV 24€ abgebucht hat. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern in diesem Jahr das Online-Abo bestellt zu haben. Ich habe auch keine Computec Zugangsdaten oder irgendeine E-mail mit Bestätigung erhalten.

Könntet ihr mich aufklären, wie soetwas zustande kommen kann und mir eventuell helfen das Abo zu kündigen. Ich habe bereits eine Rückbuchung angeordnet.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

René


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte*


Muss es denn unbedingt "Laterpay" sein'? Warum kann ich nicht direkt an ein PCGH Konto überweisen? Gerne auch in Vorleistung in 10,-€ Paketen, um den Verwaltungsaufwand zu minimieren. Die Artikel sind es wert, leider schaffe ich es nicht, jede PCGH zu kaufen, weil ich dazu inzwischen zum Bahnhofskiosk muss, Ich habe aber keine Lust, bei jedem Hinz und Kunz wie Paypal oder Laterpal oder wem auch immer irgendwelche Kpnten zu eröffnen, deren Sicherheit immer problematisch ist. Ich bevorzuge eine Überweisung auf ein Konto und gut ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbedingt "Laterpay" sein'? Warum kann ich nicht direkt an ein PCGH Konto überweisen? Gerne auch in Vorleistung in 10,-€ Paketen, um den Verwaltungsaufwand zu minimieren. Die Artikel sind es wert, leider schaffe ich es nicht, jede PCGH zu kaufen, weil ich dazu inzwischen zum Bahnhofskiosk muss, Ich habe aber keine Lust, bei jedem Hinz und Kunz wie Paypal oder Laterpal oder wem auch immer irgendwelche Kpnten zu eröffnen, deren Sicherheit immer problematisch ist. Ich bevorzuge eine Überweisung auf ein Konto und gut ist.



Wir brauchen auf jeden Fall im Moment einen "Kleinpreis-Dienstleister". Ansonsten bleibt da nix übrig für uns.

Ich kann Dir dann nur das Digitalabo ans Herz legen, da kriegst Du alle Artikel, immer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2019)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir dann nur das Digitalabo ans Herz legen, da kriegst Du alle Artikel, immer.


Sind alle PCGH plus Artikel im Heft zu finden, oder ist das wirklich "plus"? 
Denn dann wäre das Digitale Abo eine echte Alternative. 

Ansonsten bin ich ein Papier Mensch.  Gedruck ist gedruckt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sind alle PCGH plus Artikel im Heft zu finden, oder ist das wirklich "plus"?
> Denn dann wäre das Digitale Abo eine echte Alternative.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich ein Papier Mensch.  Gedruck ist gedruckt.



Alle PCGH-Plus-Artikel sind im oder aus dem Heft. Aber wenn Du wirklich ALLES willst (Startseiten, Einkaufsführer usw.), dann sollte man auch einen Blick ins Heft-PDF werden. Das ist auch Bestandteil des Digitalabos.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sind alle PCGH plus Artikel im Heft zu finden, oder ist das wirklich "plus"?
> Denn dann wäre das Digitale Abo eine echte Alternative.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich ein Papier Mensch.  Gedruck ist gedruckt.



Wir haben auch Abos für "gedruckt"


----------



## Nacrana (6. September 2019)

Moin, bin nun auch glücklicher Digital und Print Abonnent. Ich habe unter http://www.pcgameshardware.de/onlineabo/ bereits meine Abonummer eingegeben, leider kann ich weiterhin keine Plus Artikel lesen und sehe weiterhin Werbung auf der Site.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. September 2019)

Nacrana schrieb:


> Moin, bin nun auch glücklicher Digital und Print Abonnent. Ich habe unter http://www.pcgameshardware.de/onlineabo/ bereits meine Abonummer eingegeben, leider kann ich weiterhin keine Plus Artikel lesen und sehe weiterhin Werbung auf der Site.



Bis zur Freischaltung kann es ein paar Tage dauern. Ansonsten nach etwas Geduld einfach den freundlichen Kundenservice des Verlages kontaktieren


----------



## MVPotato (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich wollte mir gerade den ersten Plus Artikel Gestochen scharf! WQHD-Gaming mit 144 Hz - der große Praxisguide gönnen aber wirklich Lust, mich bei noch einem Online Pay-Dienst anzumelden, habe ich eigentlich nicht. Warum nicht einfach per Paypal oder Amazon Direkt? Falls die Gebühren dort zu hoch sind, dann halt 1,19€ für die genannten Bezahlmethoden. Ich habe bisher noch nie etwas von "LaterPay" gehört und da bin ich sicherlich nicht der Einzige. Evtl. würden weitere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten die Anzahl der Käufe erhöhen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2019)

OoExTasYoO schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gerade den ersten Plus Artikel Gestochen scharf! WQHD-Gaming mit 144 Hz - der große Praxisguide gönnen aber wirklich Lust, mich bei noch einem Online Pay-Dienst anzumelden, habe ich eigentlich nicht. Warum nicht einfach per Paypal oder Amazon Direkt? Falls die Gebühren dort zu hoch sind, dann halt 1,19€ für die genannten Bezahlmethoden. Ich habe bisher noch nie etwas von "LaterPay" gehört und da bin ich sicherlich nicht der Einzige. Evtl. würden weitere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten die Anzahl der Käufe erhöhen.



Hallo,

man bezahlt bei Laterpay ja über Paypal. Insofern ist die Zahlungsmethode alles andere als unbekannt.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## sirwuffi (5. Mai 2020)

Gibt es im PCGH Universum irgendwo eine Datenbank mit allen Printartikeln ? Damit meine ich nur die Namen der Artikel (inkl. Untertitel) und die jeweilige Ausgabe.
Als langjähriger Abonnent habe ich digitalen Zugriff auf alle Ausgaben der PCGH, jedoch fehlt ein zentraler Index. Bei der Suche nach einem bestimmten Artikel bliebe einem nur jede Ausgabe einzeln zu öffnen und das Inhaltsverzeichnis durch zu gehen.
Außerdem wäre ein kompletter Test-Index nach Produkten sinnvoll. Quasi die ungekürzte Fassung des Einkaufsführers ohne Bewertungen. Vielleicht auch als Anreiz für das Kaufen eines Plus-Artikel oder einer ganzen Ausgabe.
Wenn ich in Erfahrung bringen möchte, ob PCGH ein Produkt getestet hat gibt es keine zentrale Anlaufstelle. Es bleibt einem nur zu googeln und hoffen, dass der Produktname in dem Teaserteil eines Plus-Artikels steht, sonst muss ich die Einkaufsführer alter Ausgaben durch gehen. Ein Gelegenheitsleser hat da keine Chance !

Die PCGH hat soviel Qualitäts-Content, der nur schwer bis gar nicht auffindbar ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Mai 2020)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> Gibt es im PCGH Universum irgendwo eine Datenbank mit allen Printartikeln ? Damit meine ich nur die Namen der Artikel (inkl. Untertitel) und die jeweilige Ausgabe.
> Als langjähriger Abonnent habe ich digitalen Zugriff auf alle Ausgaben der PCGH, jedoch fehlt ein zentraler Index. Bei der Suche nach einem bestimmten Artikel bliebe einem nur jede Ausgabe einzeln zu öffnen und das Inhaltsverzeichnis durch zu gehen.
> Außerdem wäre ein kompletter Test-Index nach Produkten sinnvoll. Quasi die ungekürzte Fassung des Einkaufsführers ohne Bewertungen. Vielleicht auch als Anreiz für das Kaufen eines Plus-Artikel oder einer ganzen Ausgabe.
> Wenn ich in Erfahrung bringen möchte, ob PCGH ein Produkt getestet hat gibt es keine zentrale Anlaufstelle. Es bleibt einem nur zu googeln und hoffen, dass der Produktname in dem Teaserteil eines Plus-Artikels steht, sonst muss ich die Einkaufsführer alter Ausgaben durch gehen. Ein Gelegenheitsleser hat da keine Chance !
> ...



Erst einmal danke für die Blumen. Kurze Antwort: Leider Nein.

Lange Antwort: Wir haben durch die unterschiedlichen Epochen der Heftentstehung ganz unterschiedliche Datenquellen. Teilweise leider auch solche, die gar nicht mehr direkt lesbar sind. 20 Jahre alte Layoutdokumente lassen sich nicht einfach öffnen.

Und einiges von dem, was Du Dir wünschst, braucht komplette neue Backends wie Datenbanken. Das ist bei 20 Jahren Content keine Kleinigkeit. Zumal die Frage wäre, ob das wirklich so eine große Nachfrage hätte.

Ich schlafe mal ein paar Tage drüber... danke jedenfalls für das tolle Feedback.


----------



## sirwuffi (12. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Zugegeben einer allumfassender Artikelindex wäre wohl eine ziemlich große Aufgabe mit geringer Nachfrage.  

Allerdings ein Testindex der etwa letzten 3 Jahre wäre m.E. auch für eine größeres Publikum sinnvoll. Ich weiß ja nicht wie der Einkaufsführer befüllt wird, aber innerhalb dieses Prozesses ließe sich doch bestimmt etwas machen.
Wie gesagt auch vielleicht auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht (Artikelkauf, Online-Abo usw.)  für euch interessant.

Wenn ich mich etwa über eine 2-3 Jahre alte Grafikkarte oder Monitor informieren möchte, die ich vielleicht gebraucht kaufen möchte, landet man über die google suche zwangsläufig bei eurer Online-Konkurrenz. Sucht man etwa "zotac amp extreme 1080 pcgh test" landet man bestenfalls bei dem Test-Aggregator Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP Extreme im Test | Testberichte.de und nicht bei euch.

Und selbst wenn man Zugriff auf den Einkaufsführer hätte, sind dort nur die Besten drin. Das hilft einem nicht wenn man sich vor dem Kauf einer etwaigen Niete informieren möchte, die bei euch durchgefallen ist.


----------



## groktoborus (9. Juli 2020)

Habe mehrmals versucht einen Artikel per Laterpay zu kaufen. Der Button zum Abschluss des Kaufs bei Laterpay wird grau und dann tut sich leider nichts mehr..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juli 2020)

groktoborus schrieb:


> Habe mehrmals versucht einen Artikel per Laterpay zu kaufen. Der Button zum Abschluss des Kaufs bei Laterpay wird grau und dann tut sich leider nichts mehr..



Hallo,

mit welchem Gerät (PC, Mobile) bist Du denn in welchem Browser unterwegs? Hast Du irgendwelche fiesen Skriptblocker installiert? Und sehe ich das richtig, dass Du das Kauffenster auf PCGH noch siehst, aber dann im Dialog bei Laterpay eben nicht mehr? Kannst Du einen Screenshot hier posten?


----------



## groktoborus (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, Button hat jetzt funktioniert. Gleiches System wie vorher, Safari/Chrome auf Mac.


----------



## firejohn (8. August 2020)

Wollte meinen ersten Plus Artikel freischalten. Laterpay fragt mich ein Konto zu erstellen, aber an anderer Stelle lese ich, dass das erst ab 5€ nötig sei? 
Mir wär auch lieber direkt gleich zu bezahlen, bei zusätzlicher geringer Gebühr, so als weitere Option(en).

Also ich muss auch beim Erstkauf mich bei Laterpay anmelden?


----------



## dustyjerk (28. August 2020)

Bekommt ihr überhaupt das Geld? Auf meinem Kontoauszug steht, das ich den Betrag an "Wirecard Card Solutions Ltd" gezahlt habe - ich glaub die können aktuell nur Beträge mit Minus vorne zahlen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. August 2020)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr überhaupt das Geld? Auf meinem Kontoauszug steht, das ich den Betrag an "Wirecard Card Solutions Ltd" gezahlt habe - ich glaub die können aktuell nur Beträge mit Minus vorne zahlen



Doch, das eigentliche Geschäft läuft ja weiter.


----------



## latinoramon (7. Oktober 2020)

hab auch 4.50 bezahlt und "plus" geht bei mir nicht.
Wirecard Card Solutions Ltd.
Referenz J6E5DQYNT8
Mandat F337078160175890711323
Abgebucht: LP-179405
Datum: 07.10.2020


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doch, das eigentliche Geschäft läuft ja weiter.





latinoramon schrieb:


> hab auch 4.50 bezahlt und "plus" geht bei mir nicht.
> Wirecard Card Solutions Ltd.
> Referenz J6E5DQYNT8
> Mandat F337078160175890711323
> ...



Hi,

das tut mir natürlich leid.

Könntest Du das Problem nach support_eu@laterpay.net beamen?
Weil, was anderes kann ich jetzt leider auch nicht machen.


----------



## latinoramon (7. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Könntest Du das Problem nach support_eu@laterpay.net beamen?
> Weil, was anderes kann ich jetzt leider auch nicht machen.


Hab ich. mal sehen was sie Antworten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2020)

latinoramon schrieb:


> Hab ich. mal sehen was sie Antworten.



Ansonsten noch mal bei mir melden, ich habe notfalls ein Rotes Telefon.


----------



## latinoramon (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Antwort.
Wir können bestätigen, dass Sie ein gültiges Konto bei LaterPay unter obiger email Adresse haben.
Dort befindet sich auch ein gültiger Zeitpass.
Sie müssen sich vor dem Aufruf des Artikels In Ihr LaterPay Konto einloggen, denn nur dann weiß ihr system dass Sie berechtigt sind, die Artikel frei zu lesen.

gemacht. Geht dennoch nicht. das ja doof alles.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2020)

Schickst Du mir eine PN, mit welcher Mailadresse Du Dich einloggst?


----------



## latinoramon (9. Oktober 2020)

gemacht.


----------



## latinoramon (10. Oktober 2020)

ich bin nochmal auf kaufen gegangen. Dann stand da, Sie haben bereits diesen Artikel gekauft.
Dann ging es.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2021)

So, nach einer schöpferischen Pause bieten wir nun wieder Plus-Artikel im Einzelkauf an:








						PCGH Plus: Printartikel online lesen - Einzelkauf und Plus-Abo [Update]
					

Seit März 2018 bietet PC Games Hardware PCGH Plus an - seit Neuestem können Sie Einzelartikel direkt über Paypal kaufen oder ein Abo abschließen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Research (11. April 2021)

Grüße, das Digitalabbo hatte ja keine Spiele-Codes? (So wie jedes Print-Abbo/Heften.)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Grüße, das Digitalabbo hatte ja keine Spiele-Codes? (So wie jedes Print-Abbo/Heften.)


Doch, das hat es.









						PCGH - Digital-Abo mit Spieleprämien: Victoria 3 • A Plague Tale Requiem • Sweet Transit • Scorn
					

Das Digital-Abo von PCGH mit Spieleprämien - aktuell Victoria 3, A Plague Tale Requiem, Sweet Transit, Scorn oder Evil West




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Research (12. April 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doch, das hat es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz. 
Siehe Ausgabe 5/21.
Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Siehe Ausgabe 5/21.
> Fallout New Vegas.


Ach so, Du meinst, ob digitale Hefte auch Vollversionen haben. Das nicht, nein.


----------



## Research (12. April 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ach so, Du meinst, ob digitale Hefte auch Vollversionen haben. Das nicht, nein.


Ja.
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Ja.
> Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?



Das ist nicht nur bei der Keyverteilung sehr komplex, sondern natürlich auch beim Pricing. So eine Vollversion ist nicht gerade günstig für uns.


----------



## Research (12. April 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur bei der Keyverteilung sehr komplex, sondern natürlich auch beim Pricing. So eine Vollversion ist nicht gerade günstig für uns.


Hmm,
wird ist das denn verbucht, Werbegeld?
Dann wäre es ja eine Katastrophe wenn alle den Code nutzen.
Früher lag der ja einziartig im Heft bei.
Für, 5€? das Heft?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. April 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Hmm,
> wird ist das denn verbucht, Werbegeld?
> Dann wäre es ja eine Katastrophe wenn alle den Code nutzen.
> Früher lag der ja einziartig im Heft bei.
> Für, 5€? das Heft?



Ich werde jetzt nicht öffentlich über interne Kostenrechnung sprechen.  

Einzigartig sind die noch immer.


----------



## Research (14. April 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt nicht öffentlich über interne Kostenrechnung sprechen.
> 
> Einzigartig sind die noch immer.


Nun, das zu fordern wäre, frech. Vermessen. 

Was euch aber nicht davon abhält uns die Spiele vielleicht doch, vergünstigt anzubieten.
Vielleicht sogar ohne intern was verrechnen zu müssen.








						Save 75% on Fallout: New Vegas on Steam
					

Welcome to Vegas. New Vegas. Enjoy your stay!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Kostet auf Steam Standart Edt. 10€
GOG als Ultimate ebenso.









						Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
					

Mit der Ultimate Edition bietet Bethesda Softworks dir die Chance auf eine doppelte Po




					www.gog.com
				




Die Frage, da selbst Youtuber Rabatte aushandeln können, wäre das nicht was für euch?
Abonnenten und co. können auch Spiele bekommen. Für nen Aufschlag oder als jeweiliger Einzelkauf ohne das ihr das Qwe -Sponsoren müsst?

Oder ähnlich den Affiliate Links. Sponsoring auf Youtube, kaufe diese Wasserreiniger, gebe Code AleksJoneees ein, bekomme 30% Rabatt.

Und der YTer und die Firma verdienen trotzdem.


Und ja, ich weiß, deutsche Firmen sich dazu zu bewegen Dinge zu tun ist schwierig.
Selbst wenn man Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2021)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten bei PCGH Plus.

*tl;dr: Im ersten Schritt gibt es ein neues Plus-Abo, das auch Werbefreiheit beinhaltet.*


Lange Version siehe auch die News
So mancher PCGH-Plus-Käufer wird es vielleicht schon bemerkt haben, seit dem 19.05.2021 bieten wir nicht mehr nur den reinen Einzelkauf für Plus-Artikel an, sondern auch hauseigenes Plus-Abo, das neben allen Plus-Artikeln auch die Werbefreiheit umfasst. Für beide Features zusammen zahlen Sie im Moment 39,99 pro Jahr über Paypal, das entspricht 3,33 Euro im Monat. Zum Vergleich: Das Werbefrei-Abo kostet im Jahr 24,00 Euro (2 Euro pro Monat), das Digital-Abo kostet 44,99 Euro pro Jahr (oder 3,74 € pro Monat). Es ist geplant, auch ein monatliches Plus-Abo einzuführen, das dann allerdings etwas teurer wird.

Für hauseigene Plus-Abo benötigen Sie wie gehabt einen Foren-Account bei PC Games Hardware, als Zahlungsmittel bieten wir Paypal. Wie gehabt finden Sie nach dem Kauf alle Informationen im Forenprofil von PCGH Extreme - nach dem ersten Kauf gibt es einen Reiter Rechnungen. Im Profil sieht man dann ein Sternchen für das Abo und das Supporter-Badge, unter Rechnungen ist dann auch die letzte Abrechnung mit der Produktbezeichnung zu finden. Sollten Sie bereits das Werbefrei-Abo über unseren Dienstleister DPV abgeschlossen haben, gibt es hier leider keine Möglichkeit eines "Upgrades" aus Plus, weil es zwei völlig unterschiedliche Systeme sind. Im Zweifel müssten Sie also ihr bestehendes Werbefreiabo kündigen und dann ein neues Plus-Abo bei uns abschließen.

Aktuell können Sie das Plus-Abo in jedem Plus-Artikel abschließen. Eine entsprechende Landing Page für eine etwas bequemere Lösung ist bereits in Arbeit.


----------

